# Make it so number one! Patrick Stewart to reprise role and return to Star Trek.



## Remodeling Maidiac

Patrick Stewart to reprise Star Trek role

Details are few but the yet unnamed show will air on CBS all access.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Sigh....


Politics does not need to infect everything we do. Ya'll have derailed this thread within just a few posts.


----------



## toobfreak

Grampa Murked U said:


> Patrick Stewart to reprise Star Trek role
> 
> Details are few but the yet unnamed show will air on CBS all access.




If it's being produced by the same people doing Star Trek Discovery and can only be seen on PPV CBS No Access, then I'm not interested.

The Orville on Fox is FAR FAR better.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

toobfreak said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Patrick Stewart to reprise Star Trek role
> 
> Details are few but the yet unnamed show will air on CBS all access.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it's being produced by the same people doing Star Trek Discovery and can only be seen on PPV CBS No Access, then I'm not interested.
> 
> The Orville on Fox is FAR FAR better.
Click to expand...

I pirated the new Star Trek and found it quite good. Good enough that I will likely pay for the next season.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

toobfreak said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Patrick Stewart to reprise Star Trek role
> 
> Details are few but the yet unnamed show will air on CBS all access.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it's being produced by the same people doing Star Trek Discovery and can only be seen on PPV CBS No Access, then I'm not interested.
> 
> The Orville on Fox is FAR FAR better.
Click to expand...

Also the show is coming to Netflix next year.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Grampa Murked U said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Patrick Stewart to reprise Star Trek role
> 
> Details are few but the yet unnamed show will air on CBS all access.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it's being produced by the same people doing Star Trek Discovery and can only be seen on PPV CBS No Access, then I'm not interested.
> 
> The Orville on Fox is FAR FAR better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I pirated the new Star Trek and found it quite good. Good enough that I will likely pay for the next season.
Click to expand...


I watched the pilot.  I hated it.


----------



## Disir

Grampa Murked U said:


> Patrick Stewart to reprise Star Trek role
> 
> Details are few but the yet unnamed show will air on CBS all access.



Ya know, there is a part of me that really hopes this is a good show but anymore it is about cash and not creativity.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Disir said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Patrick Stewart to reprise Star Trek role
> 
> Details are few but the yet unnamed show will air on CBS all access.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya know, there is a part of me that really hopes this is a good show but anymore it is about cash and not creativity.
Click to expand...


----------



## Harry Dresden

deanrd said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, he's a left wing turd that hates America.
> 
> 
> 
> It's your kind who is dividing up and trying to destroy America.
> 
> Go back to Russia.
Click to expand...

lol....says one of the most divisive posters in this forum....you are a joke dean....


----------



## WillMunny

Regardless of his Shakespearean acting skills, Mr. Stewart will _never_  achieve the sheer badassery of the one and only Capt. James T. Kirk.  Plus, William Shatner loves this country and spent most of his life here, Stewart has nothing but upper-class-British-snob complaints about it, even though America has made him richer and more famous than his native England ever could.


----------



## theHawk

Grampa Murked U said:


> Patrick Stewart to reprise Star Trek role
> 
> Details are few but the yet unnamed show will air on CBS all access.



That would be awesome to see Captain Picard again.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

theHawk said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Patrick Stewart to reprise Star Trek role
> 
> Details are few but the yet unnamed show will air on CBS all access.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be awesome to see Captain Picard again.
Click to expand...

I suspect he will be an admiral


----------



## theHawk

Grampa Murked U said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Patrick Stewart to reprise Star Trek role
> 
> Details are few but the yet unnamed show will air on CBS all access.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be awesome to see Captain Picard again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I suspect he will be an admiral
Click to expand...


From what I heard he may be an ambassador or just retired and helping solve problems.  He won’t be commanding a starship and doing cheesy plots to save the ship over and over.


----------



## miketx

theHawk said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Patrick Stewart to reprise Star Trek role
> 
> Details are few but the yet unnamed show will air on CBS all access.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be awesome to see Captain Picard again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I suspect he will be an admiral
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From what I heard he may be an ambassador or just retired and helping solve problems.  He won’t be commanding a starship and doing cheesy plots to save the ship over and over.
Click to expand...

Maybe they are bringing back the Borg!


----------



## Synthaholic

WillMunny said:


> Regardless of his Shakespearean acting skills, Mr. Stewart will _never_  achieve the sheer badassery of the one and only Capt. James T. Kirk.  Plus, William Shatner loves this country and spent most of his life here, Stewart has nothing but upper-class-British-snob complaints about it, even though America has made him richer and more famous than his native England ever could.


Shatner is Canadian.

And the most badass captain is Janeway.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

miketx said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Patrick Stewart to reprise Star Trek role
> 
> Details are few but the yet unnamed show will air on CBS all access.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be awesome to see Captain Picard again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I suspect he will be an admiral
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From what I heard he may be an ambassador or just retired and helping solve problems.  He won’t be commanding a starship and doing cheesy plots to save the ship over and over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe they are bringing back the Borg!
Click to expand...

That would be awesome.


----------



## Synthaholic

Janeway, in almost every episode:

"He had his chance to do this peacefully - arm photon torpedoes"


----------



## Gracie

I adore Sir Patrick and I, too, don't give a damn about his politics.
LOVED him in Frasier episode, lol.


----------



## Indeependent

Originality.


----------



## WillMunny

Gracie said:


> I adore Sir Patrick and I, too, don't give a damn about his politics.
> LOVED him in Frasier episode, lol.



He's a fantastic, fascinating actor with many great, epic, iconic scenes in Star Trek - I'll never take that away from him.  But as a matter of personal taste, I just found Capt. James T. Kirk more fun.  Even when I put all politics aside, Kirk was the more bombastically entertaining character,


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

WillMunny said:


> Regardless of his Shakespearean acting skills, Mr. Stewart will _never_  achieve the sheer badassery of the one and only Capt. James T. Kirk.  Plus, William Shatner loves this country and spent most of his life here, Stewart has nothing but upper-class-British-snob complaints about it, even though America has made him richer and more famous than his native England ever could.


Can't disagree but I love his portrayal of a starship captain. Kirk will always be the real number one but those days are long gone sadly. Much like a lot of my favorite rock and roll bands. Washed up with little skill left now but a force to be reckoned with in their day.


----------



## westwall

Synthaholic said:


> WillMunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless of his Shakespearean acting skills, Mr. Stewart will _never_  achieve the sheer badassery of the one and only Capt. James T. Kirk.  Plus, William Shatner loves this country and spent most of his life here, Stewart has nothing but upper-class-British-snob complaints about it, even though America has made him richer and more famous than his native England ever could.
> 
> 
> 
> Shatner is Canadian.
> 
> And the most badass captain is Janeway.
Click to expand...






She was weak.  Picard was great, and Kirk is the standard by which all other Captains are measured.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

WillMunny said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I adore Sir Patrick and I, too, don't give a damn about his politics.
> LOVED him in Frasier episode, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's a fantastic, fascinating actor with many great, epic, iconic scenes in Star Trek - I'll never take that away from him.  But as a matter of personal taste, I just found Capt. James T. Kirk more fun.
Click to expand...

My two favorite Star Trek scenes are from two different generations. The scene where the Enterprise is crashing and Data freaks out as well as the scene where Sulu says FLY HER APART THEN! when summoned to rescue Kirk


----------



## westwall

*NO politics in this thread folks.*


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

westwall said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillMunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless of his Shakespearean acting skills, Mr. Stewart will _never_  achieve the sheer badassery of the one and only Capt. James T. Kirk.  Plus, William Shatner loves this country and spent most of his life here, Stewart has nothing but upper-class-British-snob complaints about it, even though America has made him richer and more famous than his native England ever could.
> 
> 
> 
> Shatner is Canadian.
> 
> And the most badass captain is Janeway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was weak.  Picard was great, and Kirk is the standard by which all other Captains are measured.
Click to expand...

I HATED her at first but grew to love the role she played. Especially the role where she welcomed 7 of 9! Meow!


----------



## Indeependent

Grampa Murked U said:


> WillMunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless of his Shakespearean acting skills, Mr. Stewart will _never_  achieve the sheer badassery of the one and only Capt. James T. Kirk.  Plus, William Shatner loves this country and spent most of his life here, Stewart has nothing but upper-class-British-snob complaints about it, even though America has made him richer and more famous than his native England ever could.
> 
> 
> 
> Can't disagree but I love his portrayal of a starship captain. Kirk will always be the real number one but those days are long gone sadly. Much like a lot of my favorite rock and roll bands. Washed up with little skill left now but a force to be reckoned with in their day.
Click to expand...

In my older age I find TNG to be too talkative and gutless.


----------



## Indeependent

Grampa Murked U said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillMunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless of his Shakespearean acting skills, Mr. Stewart will _never_  achieve the sheer badassery of the one and only Capt. James T. Kirk.  Plus, William Shatner loves this country and spent most of his life here, Stewart has nothing but upper-class-British-snob complaints about it, even though America has made him richer and more famous than his native England ever could.
> 
> 
> 
> Shatner is Canadian.
> 
> And the most badass captain is Janeway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was weak.  Picard was great, and Kirk is the standard by which all other Captains are measured.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I HATED her at first but grew to love the role she played. Especially the role where she welcomed 7 of 9! Meow!
Click to expand...

Padded bras.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Indeependent said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillMunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless of his Shakespearean acting skills, Mr. Stewart will _never_  achieve the sheer badassery of the one and only Capt. James T. Kirk.  Plus, William Shatner loves this country and spent most of his life here, Stewart has nothing but upper-class-British-snob complaints about it, even though America has made him richer and more famous than his native England ever could.
> 
> 
> 
> Can't disagree but I love his portrayal of a starship captain. Kirk will always be the real number one but those days are long gone sadly. Much like a lot of my favorite rock and roll bands. Washed up with little skill left now but a force to be reckoned with in their day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In my older age I find TNG to be too talkative and gutless.
Click to expand...

I haven't watched an episode of it in at least a decade. Thinking about watching it now but not sure where to find it.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Indeependent said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillMunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless of his Shakespearean acting skills, Mr. Stewart will _never_  achieve the sheer badassery of the one and only Capt. James T. Kirk.  Plus, William Shatner loves this country and spent most of his life here, Stewart has nothing but upper-class-British-snob complaints about it, even though America has made him richer and more famous than his native England ever could.
> 
> 
> 
> Shatner is Canadian.
> 
> And the most badass captain is Janeway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was weak.  Picard was great, and Kirk is the standard by which all other Captains are measured.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I HATED her at first but grew to love the role she played. Especially the role where she welcomed 7 of 9! Meow!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Padded bras.
Click to expand...

That's ok, tetherball is not my thing. I mean really, who wants old saggy tits you could wrap around a pole once they age...


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Patrick Stewart to reprise Star Trek role
> 
> Details are few but the yet unnamed show will air on CBS all access.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it's being produced by the same people doing Star Trek Discovery and can only be seen on PPV CBS No Access, then I'm not interested.
> 
> The Orville on Fox is FAR FAR better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I pirated the new Star Trek and found it quite good. Good enough that I will likely pay for the next season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I watched the pilot.  I hated it.
Click to expand...


You hated what?  The Orville? Star Trek - Discovery?


----------



## Synthaholic

Grampa Murked U said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillMunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless of his Shakespearean acting skills, Mr. Stewart will _never_  achieve the sheer badassery of the one and only Capt. James T. Kirk.  Plus, William Shatner loves this country and spent most of his life here, Stewart has nothing but upper-class-British-snob complaints about it, even though America has made him richer and more famous than his native England ever could.
> 
> 
> 
> Shatner is Canadian.
> 
> And the most badass captain is Janeway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was weak.  Picard was great, and Kirk is the standard by which all other Captains are measured.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I HATED her at first but grew to love the role she played. Especially the role where she welcomed 7 of 9! Meow!
Click to expand...

One of her most badass episodes, and there are a lot, is Equinox, Part 2. John Savage is another starfleet captain caught in the Delta Quadrant. Janeway relieves Chakotay of duty, threatens Tuvok with the same, and leaves one of Savage’s crew alone in a room with the alien trying to kill them to make him talk.

Brutal.


----------



## WillMunny

I admit Patrick Stewart is such a distinguished actor, here's one of his finest acting moments with fine American actor Mark Lenard, playing Spock's Dad.  Enjoy.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Indeependent said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillMunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless of his Shakespearean acting skills, Mr. Stewart will _never_  achieve the sheer badassery of the one and only Capt. James T. Kirk.  Plus, William Shatner loves this country and spent most of his life here, Stewart has nothing but upper-class-British-snob complaints about it, even though America has made him richer and more famous than his native England ever could.
> 
> 
> 
> Can't disagree but I love his portrayal of a starship captain. Kirk will always be the real number one but those days are long gone sadly. Much like a lot of my favorite rock and roll bands. Washed up with little skill left now but a force to be reckoned with in their day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In my older age I find TNG to be too talkative and gutless.
Click to expand...

Did you like their movies?

I like them better than the originals with the exception of the search for spock


----------



## aaronleland

Why doesn't Patrick Stewart age? He could still easily pass as 55 or 75.


----------



## Synthaholic

Grampa Murked U said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillMunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless of his Shakespearean acting skills, Mr. Stewart will _never_  achieve the sheer badassery of the one and only Capt. James T. Kirk.  Plus, William Shatner loves this country and spent most of his life here, Stewart has nothing but upper-class-British-snob complaints about it, even though America has made him richer and more famous than his native England ever could.
> 
> 
> 
> Can't disagree but I love his portrayal of a starship captain. Kirk will always be the real number one but those days are long gone sadly. Much like a lot of my favorite rock and roll bands. Washed up with little skill left now but a force to be reckoned with in their day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In my older age I find TNG to be too talkative and gutless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't watched an episode of it in at least a decade. Thinking about watching it now but not sure where to find it.
Click to expand...

Netflix has NG, Voyager, Deep Space Nine, and Enterprise. No commercials!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Grampa Murked U said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillMunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless of his Shakespearean acting skills, Mr. Stewart will _never_  achieve the sheer badassery of the one and only Capt. James T. Kirk.  Plus, William Shatner loves this country and spent most of his life here, Stewart has nothing but upper-class-British-snob complaints about it, even though America has made him richer and more famous than his native England ever could.
> 
> 
> 
> Can't disagree but I love his portrayal of a starship captain. Kirk will always be the real number one but those days are long gone sadly. Much like a lot of my favorite rock and roll bands. Washed up with little skill left now but a force to be reckoned with in their day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In my older age I find TNG to be too talkative and gutless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't watched an episode of it in at least a decade. Thinking about watching it now but not sure where to find it.
Click to expand...


BBC.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

aaronleland said:


> Why doesn't Patrick Stewart age? He could still easily pass as 55 or 75.


Right?

I saw him on that stage making the announcement and thought no fucking way hes close to 80.


----------



## fncceo

I want to see my favourite starship captain reprise his classic role.


----------



## WillMunny

Wasn't Mr. Stewart born in 1940, making him 78?  Anyway, here's another one of Stewart's great moments as Picard...just so you know I'm fair.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Patrick Stewart to reprise Star Trek role
> 
> Details are few but the yet unnamed show will air on CBS all access.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it's being produced by the same people doing Star Trek Discovery and can only be seen on PPV CBS No Access, then I'm not interested.
> 
> The Orville on Fox is FAR FAR better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I pirated the new Star Trek and found it quite good. Good enough that I will likely pay for the next season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I watched the pilot.  I hated it.
Click to expand...

I felt that way about EVERY iteration of Star Trek after the original if I am to be honest. But I grew to love the idea enough that I was willing to give them all a fair shot. The one with Scott? as a captain was my least favorite. Although I have not seen much of Deep Space 9


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

WillMunny said:


> Wasn't Mr. Stewart born in 1940, making him 78?  Anyway, here's another one of Stewart's great moments as Picard...just so you know I'm fair.


I knew it before watching it. GREAT SCENE


----------



## Synthaholic

aaronleland said:


> Why doesn't Patrick Stewart age? He could still easily pass as 55 or 75.



The reason:


----------



## JoeB131

Grampa Murked U said:


> Details are few but the yet unnamed show will air on CBS all access.



To paraphrase Capt. Kirk,

"Yes, Spock, but why?"  

Assuming it's just bringing back Picard and not the whole TNG Cast, what's the point?  

"Star Trek, the Geriatric Years"?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

WillMunny said:


> Wasn't Mr. Stewart born in 1940, making him 78?  Anyway, here's another one of Stewart's great moments as Picard...just so you know I'm fair.



I always wondered why they didn't have shatterproof glass in the future.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac




----------



## westwall

Grampa Murked U said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillMunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless of his Shakespearean acting skills, Mr. Stewart will _never_  achieve the sheer badassery of the one and only Capt. James T. Kirk.  Plus, William Shatner loves this country and spent most of his life here, Stewart has nothing but upper-class-British-snob complaints about it, even though America has made him richer and more famous than his native England ever could.
> 
> 
> 
> Shatner is Canadian.
> 
> And the most badass captain is Janeway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was weak.  Picard was great, and Kirk is the standard by which all other Captains are measured.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I HATED her at first but grew to love the role she played. Especially the role where she welcomed 7 of 9! Meow!
Click to expand...





Seven saved that series IMO.  Jeri Ryan is one of the more underrated actors and she was superb in the role.  I hated how janeway would make these imbecilic decisions and then magically it would all work out.  Like I said, I thought she was the weakest of the Captains.  Yes, she had a few good scenes (thanks to Mulgrew who is an outstanding actor in her own right) but I always felt the writing for her character was overall poor.


----------



## Synthaholic

Grampa Murked U said:


> The one with Scott? as a captain was my least favorite.


Scott Bakula. Enterprise. I wasn’t fond of it originally, but re-watching it on Netflix has changed my mind. It’s really good. Plus the hottest woman on any of the series:


----------



## WillMunny

How about if we settle all our Star Trek little detail differences by listening to and enjoying the ultimate, room-shaking Star Trek musical anthem. Full of crashing drums and giant horns that make you want to jump into the screen and be part of the adventure yourself.


----------



## JoeB131

Synthaholic said:


> One of her most badass episodes, and there are a lot, is Equinox, Part 2. John Savage is another starfleet captain caught in the Delta Quadrant. Janeway relieves Chakotay of duty, threatens Tuvok with the same, and leaves one of Savage’s crew alone in a room with the alien trying to kill them to make him talk.
> 
> Brutal.



actually, i thought that was an awful episode (not that there are any good Voyager episodes) because she acted completely out of character.  

It also had the biggest problem I had with Voyager.  Everything was forgotten by next week's episode!!!  This episode should have changed Chakotay and Janeway's relationship.  It didn't, they were back to same old same old the next week.  

Heck, even the five crewmen from Equinox who were busted down to private (or whatever the Star Fleet equivalent is) and added to Voyager's crew were never heard from again.  

Of course, Voyager is a gem compared to Enterprise.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Too many GREAT scenes to post them all


----------



## westwall

aaronleland said:


> Why doesn't Patrick Stewart age? He could still easily pass as 55 or 75.







he must be part vampire!


----------



## JoeB131

aaronleland said:


> Why doesn't Patrick Stewart age? He could still easily pass as 55 or 75.



That's because he looked like he was in his 70's when he was in his 50's.


----------



## WillMunny

westwall said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillMunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless of his Shakespearean acting skills, Mr. Stewart will _never_  achieve the sheer badassery of the one and only Capt. James T. Kirk.  Plus, William Shatner loves this country and spent most of his life here, Stewart has nothing but upper-class-British-snob complaints about it, even though America has made him richer and more famous than his native England ever could.
> 
> 
> 
> Shatner is Canadian.
> 
> And the most badass captain is Janeway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was weak.  Picard was great, and Kirk is the standard by which all other Captains are measured.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I HATED her at first but grew to love the role she played. Especially the role where she welcomed 7 of 9! Meow!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seven saved that series IMO.  Jeri Ryan is one of the more underrated actors and she was superb in the role.  I hated how janeway would make these imbecilic decisions and then magically it would all work out.  Like I said, I thought she was the weakest of the Captains.  Yes, she had a few good scenes (thanks to Mulgrew who is an outstanding actor in her own right) but I always felt the writing for her character was overall poor.
Click to expand...


I worshiped the ground Seven of Nine walked on!  She, Captain Janeway and the Doctor were obviously the three strongest actors in the series, so I loved it when it became the "Doctor and Seven" show.  Both characters gave the show so much more depth than it had before, I think.  Seven was more than eye-candy, she had some serious acting chops to go along with her.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Well damn. I'm down to 3% battery on my phone. See you all in the next lifetime...


----------



## JoeB131

westwall said:


> Seven saved that series IMO. Jeri Ryan is one of the more underrated actors and she was superb in the role. I hated how janeway would make these imbecilic decisions and then magically it would all work out. Like I said, I thought she was the weakest of the Captains. Yes, she had a few good scenes (thanks to Mulgrew who is an outstanding actor in her own right) but I always felt the writing for her character was overall poor.



Well, I agree with you on Janeway, but frankly, Jeri Ryan is overrated as an actress, which is why she has done little else since then.  

Also, they pretty much turned it into "The Seven of Nine Show" after Season 4.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

A parting shot before I die...


----------



## westwall

JoeB131 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seven saved that series IMO. Jeri Ryan is one of the more underrated actors and she was superb in the role. I hated how janeway would make these imbecilic decisions and then magically it would all work out. Like I said, I thought she was the weakest of the Captains. Yes, she had a few good scenes (thanks to Mulgrew who is an outstanding actor in her own right) but I always felt the writing for her character was overall poor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I agree with you on Janeway, but frankly, Jeri Ryan is overrated as an actress, which is why she has done little else since then.
> 
> Also, they pretty much turned it into "The Seven of Nine Show" after Season 4.
Click to expand...






Facts in evidence say otherwise.  This is her filmography *SINCE* Star Trek.  The only time she ain't workin is when she doesn't want to be...

*Suspicion* (TV Movie) (pre-production) 
Celina Canter
 2016-2017*Bosch* (TV Series) 
Veronica Allen
- The Smog Cutter (2017) ... Veronica Allen
- Everybody Counts (2016) ... Veronica Allen
- Queen of Martyrs (2016) ... Veronica Allen
- Follow the Money (2016) ... Veronica Allen
- Exit Time (2016) ... Veronica Allen
Show all 11 episodes
 2014-2017*Major Crimes* (TV Series) 
Linda Rothman
- Quid Pro Quo (2017) ... Linda Rothman
- Personal Effects (2015) ... Linda Rothman
- Return to Sender, Part 2 (2014) ... Linda Rothman
 2016*Against the Wild 2: Survive the Serengeti* 
Jennifer Croft
 2015*Arrow* (TV Series) 
Jessica Danforth
- The Candidate (2015) ... Jessica Danforth
 2014-2015*Helix* (TV Series) 
Constance Sutton / 'Ilaria Fresh' Narrator
- O Brave New World (2015) ... 'Ilaria Fresh' Narrator (voice)
- The Reaping (2014) ... Constance Sutton (uncredited)
- Bloodline (2014) ... Constance Sutton
- Survivor Zero (2014) ... Constance Sutton
 2015*NCIS* (TV Series) 
Rebecca Gibbs
- Check (2015) ... Rebecca Gibbs
 2014*Family Guy: The Quest for Stuff* (Video Game) 
Seven of Nine (voice)
 2011-2013*Body of Proof* (TV Series) 
Kate Murphy
- Daddy Issues (2013) ... Kate Murphy
- Breakout (2013) ... Kate Murphy
- Dark City (2013) ... Kate Murphy
- Committed (2013) ... Kate Murphy
- Disappearing Act (2013) ... Kate Murphy
Show all 42 episodes
 2011-2012*Warehouse 13* (TV Series) 
Amanda Lattimer
- The Ones You Love (2012) ... Amanda Lattimer
- Queen for a Day (2011) ... Amanda Lattimer
 2011*Robot Chicken* (TV Series) 
Sally Williams / Rachel
- Fool's Goldfinger (2011) ... Sally Williams / Rachel (voice)
 2009-2011*Leverage* (TV Series) 
Tara Cole / Tara Carlisle
- The Girls' Night Out Job (2011) ... Tara Cole
- The Maltese Falcon Job (2010) ... Tara Cole
- The Three Strikes Job (2010) ... Tara Cole
- The Future Job (2010) ... Tara Cole
- The Zanzibar Marketplace Job (2010) ... Tara Cole
Show all 8 episodes
 2004-2011*Two and a Half Men* (TV Series) 
Sherri
- Nice to Meet You, Walden Schmidt (2011) ... Sherri
- A Low, Guttural Tongue-Flapping Noise (2005) ... Sherri
- Bad News from the Clinic (2004) ... Sherri
 2011*Law & Order: Criminal Intent* (TV Series) 
Naomi Halloran
- Boots on the Ground (2011) ... Naomi Halloran
 2011*Mortal Kombat: Legacy* (TV Series) 
Sonya Blade
- Jax, Sonya and Kano: Part 2 (2011) ... Sonya Blade
- Jax, Sonya and Kano: Part 1 (2011) ... Sonya Blade
 2010*Dead Lines* (TV Movie) 
Sophie Fyne
 2010*Secrets in the Walls* (TV Movie) 
Rachel
 2010*Mortal Kombat: Rebirth* (Video) 
Sonya Blade
 2009-2010*Law & Order: Special Victims Unit* (TV Series) 
Patrice Larue / Patrice La Rue
- Disabled (2010) ... Patrice La Rue
- Hardwired (2009) ... Patrice Larue
- Baggage (2009) ... Patrice Larue
 2010*Psych* (TV Series) 
Dr. Kimberly Phoenix
- The Head, the Tail, the Whole Damn Episode (2010) ... Dr. Kimberly Phoenix
 2010*Star Trek Online* (Video Game) 
Seven of Nine (voice)
 2006-2008*Shark* (TV Series) 
Jessica Devlin
- Wayne's World 3: Killer Shark (2008) ... Jessica Devlin (credit only)
- One Hit Wonder (2008) ... Jessica Devlin (credit only)
- Leaving Las Vegas (2008) ... Jessica Devlin (credit only)
- Bar Fight (2008) ... Jessica Devlin (credit only)
- Partners in Crime (2008) ... Jessica Devlin
Show all 38 episodes
 2006*Boston Legal* (TV Series) 
Courtney Reese
- Spring Fever (2006) ... Courtney Reese
- BL: Los Angeles (2006) ... Courtney Reese
 2005*The Commuters* (TV Movie) 
Anne
 2005*The O.C.* (TV Series) 
Charlotte Morgan
- The Anger Management (2005) ... Charlotte Morgan
- The Swells (2005) ... Charlotte Morgan
- The Perfect Storm (2005) ... Charlotte Morgan
- The Last Waltz (2005) ... Charlotte Morgan
- The End of Innocence (2005) ... Charlotte Morgan
Show all 7 episodes
 2004*Sudbury* (TV Movie) 
Gillian Owens
 2001-2004*Boston Public* (TV Series) 
Ronnie Cooke
- Chapter Eighty-One (2004) ... Ronnie Cooke
- Chapter Eighty (2004) ... Ronnie Cooke
- Chapter Seventy-Nine (2004) ... Ronnie Cooke
- Chapter Seventy-Eight (2004) ... Ronnie Cooke
- Chapter Seventy-Seven (2004) ... Ronnie Cooke
Show all 59 episodes
 2003*Down with Love* 
Gwendolyn

Jeri Ryan - IMDb


----------



## Synthaholic

She was prominent on Boston Public.

Unpopular take: Neelix is the most underrated character in the Star Trek universe.


----------



## Hugo Furst

WillMunny said:


> Regardless of his Shakespearean acting skills, Mr. Stewart will _never_  achieve the sheer badassery of the one and only Capt. James T. Kirk.  Plus, William Shatner loves this country and spent most of his life here, Stewart has nothing but upper-class-British-snob complaints about it, even though America has made him richer and more famous than his native England ever could.


Shatner can neither act, nor sing.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Grampa Murked U said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillMunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless of his Shakespearean acting skills, Mr. Stewart will _never_  achieve the sheer badassery of the one and only Capt. James T. Kirk.  Plus, William Shatner loves this country and spent most of his life here, Stewart has nothing but upper-class-British-snob complaints about it, even though America has made him richer and more famous than his native England ever could.
> 
> 
> 
> Can't disagree but I love his portrayal of a starship captain. Kirk will always be the real number one but those days are long gone sadly. Much like a lot of my favorite rock and roll bands. Washed up with little skill left now but a force to be reckoned with in their day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In my older age I find TNG to be too talkative and gutless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't watched an episode of it in at least a decade. Thinking about watching it now but not sure where to find it.
Click to expand...



Netflix


----------



## westwall

WillHaftawaite said:


> WillMunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless of his Shakespearean acting skills, Mr. Stewart will _never_  achieve the sheer badassery of the one and only Capt. James T. Kirk.  Plus, William Shatner loves this country and spent most of his life here, Stewart has nothing but upper-class-British-snob complaints about it, even though America has made him richer and more famous than his native England ever could.
> 
> 
> 
> Shatner can neither act, nor sing.
Click to expand...







So true!  But he is, and will always be Captain Kirk!


----------



## WillMunny

westwall said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seven saved that series IMO. Jeri Ryan is one of the more underrated actors and she was superb in the role. I hated how janeway would make these imbecilic decisions and then magically it would all work out. Like I said, I thought she was the weakest of the Captains. Yes, she had a few good scenes (thanks to Mulgrew who is an outstanding actor in her own right) but I always felt the writing for her character was overall poor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I agree with you on Janeway, but frankly, Jeri Ryan is overrated as an actress, which is why she has done little else since then.
> 
> Also, they pretty much turned it into "The Seven of Nine Show" after Season 4.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Facts in evidence say otherwise.  This is her filmography *SINCE* Star Trek.  The only time she ain't workin is when she doesn't want to be...
> 
> *Suspicion* (TV Movie) (pre-production)
> Celina Canter
> 2016-2017*Bosch* (TV Series)
> Veronica Allen
> - The Smog Cutter (2017) ... Veronica Allen
> - Everybody Counts (2016) ... Veronica Allen
> - Queen of Martyrs (2016) ... Veronica Allen
> - Follow the Money (2016) ... Veronica Allen
> - Exit Time (2016) ... Veronica Allen
> Show all 11 episodes
> 2014-2017*Major Crimes* (TV Series)
> Linda Rothman
> - Quid Pro Quo (2017) ... Linda Rothman
> - Personal Effects (2015) ... Linda Rothman
> - Return to Sender, Part 2 (2014) ... Linda Rothman
> 2016*Against the Wild 2: Survive the Serengeti*
> Jennifer Croft
> 2015*Arrow* (TV Series)
> Jessica Danforth
> - The Candidate (2015) ... Jessica Danforth
> 2014-2015*Helix* (TV Series)
> Constance Sutton / 'Ilaria Fresh' Narrator
> - O Brave New World (2015) ... 'Ilaria Fresh' Narrator (voice)
> - The Reaping (2014) ... Constance Sutton (uncredited)
> - Bloodline (2014) ... Constance Sutton
> - Survivor Zero (2014) ... Constance Sutton
> 2015*NCIS* (TV Series)
> Rebecca Gibbs
> - Check (2015) ... Rebecca Gibbs
> 2014*Family Guy: The Quest for Stuff* (Video Game)
> Seven of Nine (voice)
> 2011-2013*Body of Proof* (TV Series)
> Kate Murphy
> - Daddy Issues (2013) ... Kate Murphy
> - Breakout (2013) ... Kate Murphy
> - Dark City (2013) ... Kate Murphy
> - Committed (2013) ... Kate Murphy
> - Disappearing Act (2013) ... Kate Murphy
> Show all 42 episodes
> 2011-2012*Warehouse 13* (TV Series)
> Amanda Lattimer
> - The Ones You Love (2012) ... Amanda Lattimer
> - Queen for a Day (2011) ... Amanda Lattimer
> 2011*Robot Chicken* (TV Series)
> Sally Williams / Rachel
> - Fool's Goldfinger (2011) ... Sally Williams / Rachel (voice)
> 2009-2011*Leverage* (TV Series)
> Tara Cole / Tara Carlisle
> - The Girls' Night Out Job (2011) ... Tara Cole
> - The Maltese Falcon Job (2010) ... Tara Cole
> - The Three Strikes Job (2010) ... Tara Cole
> - The Future Job (2010) ... Tara Cole
> - The Zanzibar Marketplace Job (2010) ... Tara Cole
> Show all 8 episodes
> 2004-2011*Two and a Half Men* (TV Series)
> Sherri
> - Nice to Meet You, Walden Schmidt (2011) ... Sherri
> - A Low, Guttural Tongue-Flapping Noise (2005) ... Sherri
> - Bad News from the Clinic (2004) ... Sherri
> 2011*Law & Order: Criminal Intent* (TV Series)
> Naomi Halloran
> - Boots on the Ground (2011) ... Naomi Halloran
> 2011*Mortal Kombat: Legacy* (TV Series)
> Sonya Blade
> - Jax, Sonya and Kano: Part 2 (2011) ... Sonya Blade
> - Jax, Sonya and Kano: Part 1 (2011) ... Sonya Blade
> 2010*Dead Lines* (TV Movie)
> Sophie Fyne
> 2010*Secrets in the Walls* (TV Movie)
> Rachel
> 2010*Mortal Kombat: Rebirth* (Video)
> Sonya Blade
> 2009-2010*Law & Order: Special Victims Unit* (TV Series)
> Patrice Larue / Patrice La Rue
> - Disabled (2010) ... Patrice La Rue
> - Hardwired (2009) ... Patrice Larue
> - Baggage (2009) ... Patrice Larue
> 2010*Psych* (TV Series)
> Dr. Kimberly Phoenix
> - The Head, the Tail, the Whole Damn Episode (2010) ... Dr. Kimberly Phoenix
> 2010*Star Trek Online* (Video Game)
> Seven of Nine (voice)
> 2006-2008*Shark* (TV Series)
> Jessica Devlin
> - Wayne's World 3: Killer Shark (2008) ... Jessica Devlin (credit only)
> - One Hit Wonder (2008) ... Jessica Devlin (credit only)
> - Leaving Las Vegas (2008) ... Jessica Devlin (credit only)
> - Bar Fight (2008) ... Jessica Devlin (credit only)
> - Partners in Crime (2008) ... Jessica Devlin
> Show all 38 episodes
> 2006*Boston Legal* (TV Series)
> Courtney Reese
> - Spring Fever (2006) ... Courtney Reese
> - BL: Los Angeles (2006) ... Courtney Reese
> 2005*The Commuters* (TV Movie)
> Anne
> 2005*The O.C.* (TV Series)
> Charlotte Morgan
> - The Anger Management (2005) ... Charlotte Morgan
> - The Swells (2005) ... Charlotte Morgan
> - The Perfect Storm (2005) ... Charlotte Morgan
> - The Last Waltz (2005) ... Charlotte Morgan
> - The End of Innocence (2005) ... Charlotte Morgan
> Show all 7 episodes
> 2004*Sudbury* (TV Movie)
> Gillian Owens
> 2001-2004*Boston Public* (TV Series)
> Ronnie Cooke
> - Chapter Eighty-One (2004) ... Ronnie Cooke
> - Chapter Eighty (2004) ... Ronnie Cooke
> - Chapter Seventy-Nine (2004) ... Ronnie Cooke
> - Chapter Seventy-Eight (2004) ... Ronnie Cooke
> - Chapter Seventy-Seven (2004) ... Ronnie Cooke
> Show all 59 episodes
> 2003*Down with Love*
> Gwendolyn
> 
> Jeri Ryan - IMDb
Click to expand...


I remember Jeri Ryan making a great showing in "Boston Public" during the early 2000s, playing a hot, spunky teacher who devoured the scenery.


----------



## Hugo Furst

WillMunny said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seven saved that series IMO. Jeri Ryan is one of the more underrated actors and she was superb in the role. I hated how janeway would make these imbecilic decisions and then magically it would all work out. Like I said, I thought she was the weakest of the Captains. Yes, she had a few good scenes (thanks to Mulgrew who is an outstanding actor in her own right) but I always felt the writing for her character was overall poor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I agree with you on Janeway, but frankly, Jeri Ryan is overrated as an actress, which is why she has done little else since then.
> 
> Also, they pretty much turned it into "The Seven of Nine Show" after Season 4.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Facts in evidence say otherwise.  This is her filmography *SINCE* Star Trek.  The only time she ain't workin is when she doesn't want to be...
> 
> *Suspicion* (TV Movie) (pre-production)
> Celina Canter
> 2016-2017*Bosch* (TV Series)
> Veronica Allen
> - The Smog Cutter (2017) ... Veronica Allen
> - Everybody Counts (2016) ... Veronica Allen
> - Queen of Martyrs (2016) ... Veronica Allen
> - Follow the Money (2016) ... Veronica Allen
> - Exit Time (2016) ... Veronica Allen
> Show all 11 episodes
> 2014-2017*Major Crimes* (TV Series)
> Linda Rothman
> - Quid Pro Quo (2017) ... Linda Rothman
> - Personal Effects (2015) ... Linda Rothman
> - Return to Sender, Part 2 (2014) ... Linda Rothman
> 2016*Against the Wild 2: Survive the Serengeti*
> Jennifer Croft
> 2015*Arrow* (TV Series)
> Jessica Danforth
> - The Candidate (2015) ... Jessica Danforth
> 2014-2015*Helix* (TV Series)
> Constance Sutton / 'Ilaria Fresh' Narrator
> - O Brave New World (2015) ... 'Ilaria Fresh' Narrator (voice)
> - The Reaping (2014) ... Constance Sutton (uncredited)
> - Bloodline (2014) ... Constance Sutton
> - Survivor Zero (2014) ... Constance Sutton
> 2015*NCIS* (TV Series)
> Rebecca Gibbs
> - Check (2015) ... Rebecca Gibbs
> 2014*Family Guy: The Quest for Stuff* (Video Game)
> Seven of Nine (voice)
> 2011-2013*Body of Proof* (TV Series)
> Kate Murphy
> - Daddy Issues (2013) ... Kate Murphy
> - Breakout (2013) ... Kate Murphy
> - Dark City (2013) ... Kate Murphy
> - Committed (2013) ... Kate Murphy
> - Disappearing Act (2013) ... Kate Murphy
> Show all 42 episodes
> 2011-2012*Warehouse 13* (TV Series)
> Amanda Lattimer
> - The Ones You Love (2012) ... Amanda Lattimer
> - Queen for a Day (2011) ... Amanda Lattimer
> 2011*Robot Chicken* (TV Series)
> Sally Williams / Rachel
> - Fool's Goldfinger (2011) ... Sally Williams / Rachel (voice)
> 2009-2011*Leverage* (TV Series)
> Tara Cole / Tara Carlisle
> - The Girls' Night Out Job (2011) ... Tara Cole
> - The Maltese Falcon Job (2010) ... Tara Cole
> - The Three Strikes Job (2010) ... Tara Cole
> - The Future Job (2010) ... Tara Cole
> - The Zanzibar Marketplace Job (2010) ... Tara Cole
> Show all 8 episodes
> 2004-2011*Two and a Half Men* (TV Series)
> Sherri
> - Nice to Meet You, Walden Schmidt (2011) ... Sherri
> - A Low, Guttural Tongue-Flapping Noise (2005) ... Sherri
> - Bad News from the Clinic (2004) ... Sherri
> 2011*Law & Order: Criminal Intent* (TV Series)
> Naomi Halloran
> - Boots on the Ground (2011) ... Naomi Halloran
> 2011*Mortal Kombat: Legacy* (TV Series)
> Sonya Blade
> - Jax, Sonya and Kano: Part 2 (2011) ... Sonya Blade
> - Jax, Sonya and Kano: Part 1 (2011) ... Sonya Blade
> 2010*Dead Lines* (TV Movie)
> Sophie Fyne
> 2010*Secrets in the Walls* (TV Movie)
> Rachel
> 2010*Mortal Kombat: Rebirth* (Video)
> Sonya Blade
> 2009-2010*Law & Order: Special Victims Unit* (TV Series)
> Patrice Larue / Patrice La Rue
> - Disabled (2010) ... Patrice La Rue
> - Hardwired (2009) ... Patrice Larue
> - Baggage (2009) ... Patrice Larue
> 2010*Psych* (TV Series)
> Dr. Kimberly Phoenix
> - The Head, the Tail, the Whole Damn Episode (2010) ... Dr. Kimberly Phoenix
> 2010*Star Trek Online* (Video Game)
> Seven of Nine (voice)
> 2006-2008*Shark* (TV Series)
> Jessica Devlin
> - Wayne's World 3: Killer Shark (2008) ... Jessica Devlin (credit only)
> - One Hit Wonder (2008) ... Jessica Devlin (credit only)
> - Leaving Las Vegas (2008) ... Jessica Devlin (credit only)
> - Bar Fight (2008) ... Jessica Devlin (credit only)
> - Partners in Crime (2008) ... Jessica Devlin
> Show all 38 episodes
> 2006*Boston Legal* (TV Series)
> Courtney Reese
> - Spring Fever (2006) ... Courtney Reese
> - BL: Los Angeles (2006) ... Courtney Reese
> 2005*The Commuters* (TV Movie)
> Anne
> 2005*The O.C.* (TV Series)
> Charlotte Morgan
> - The Anger Management (2005) ... Charlotte Morgan
> - The Swells (2005) ... Charlotte Morgan
> - The Perfect Storm (2005) ... Charlotte Morgan
> - The Last Waltz (2005) ... Charlotte Morgan
> - The End of Innocence (2005) ... Charlotte Morgan
> Show all 7 episodes
> 2004*Sudbury* (TV Movie)
> Gillian Owens
> 2001-2004*Boston Public* (TV Series)
> Ronnie Cooke
> - Chapter Eighty-One (2004) ... Ronnie Cooke
> - Chapter Eighty (2004) ... Ronnie Cooke
> - Chapter Seventy-Nine (2004) ... Ronnie Cooke
> - Chapter Seventy-Eight (2004) ... Ronnie Cooke
> - Chapter Seventy-Seven (2004) ... Ronnie Cooke
> Show all 59 episodes
> 2003*Down with Love*
> Gwendolyn
> 
> Jeri Ryan - IMDb
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I remember Jeri Ryan making a great showing in "Boston Public" during the early 2000s, playing a hot, spunky teacher who devoured the scenery.
Click to expand...



when Jeri appears, there IS no other scenery


----------



## JoeB131

westwall said:


> Facts in evidence say otherwise. This is her filmography *SINCE* Star Trek. The only time she ain't workin is when she doesn't want to be...



Okay, almost nothing on there I have ever watched, except that episode of L&O:CI and I think she was on a couple of episodes of Major Crimes.


----------



## Synthaholic

JoeB131 said:


> actually, i thought that was an awful episode (not that there are any good Voyager episodes) because she acted completely out of character.


In that episode Chakotay tells her why she’s acting out of character: she’s pissed that another Starfleet Captain is acting that way, disobeying the Prime Directive. He says "Kathryn, this isn’t like you".


----------



## Synthaholic

WillHaftawaite said:


> WillMunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless of his Shakespearean acting skills, Mr. Stewart will _never_  achieve the sheer badassery of the one and only Capt. James T. Kirk.  Plus, William Shatner loves this country and spent most of his life here, Stewart has nothing but upper-class-British-snob complaints about it, even though America has made him richer and more famous than his native England ever could.
> 
> 
> 
> Shatner can neither act, nor sing.
Click to expand...

His twitter feed is a hoot.


----------



## WillMunny

WillHaftawaite said:


> WillMunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless of his Shakespearean acting skills, Mr. Stewart will _never_  achieve the sheer badassery of the one and only Capt. James T. Kirk.  Plus, William Shatner loves this country and spent most of his life here, Stewart has nothing but upper-class-British-snob complaints about it, even though America has made him richer and more famous than his native England ever could.
> 
> 
> 
> Shatner can neither act, nor sing.
Click to expand...


Can't act?  Didn't you see his acting in Spock's funeral scene in Star Trek II?  Or the way he was so jolted, he stumbled back and collapsed in Star Trek III when he found out his illegitimate son was just murdered?  Those are some famous Shatner acting moments.


----------



## sparky

> Star Trek is a multi-billion-dollar cultural phenomenon, which turned* 50* years old in 2016.


----------



## Hugo Furst

is  





WillMunny said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillMunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless of his Shakespearean acting skills, Mr. Stewart will _never_  achieve the sheer badassery of the one and only Capt. James T. Kirk.  Plus, William Shatner loves this country and spent most of his life here, Stewart has nothing but upper-class-British-snob complaints about it, even though America has made him richer and more famous than his native England ever could.
> 
> 
> 
> Shatner can neither act, nor sing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can't act?  Didn't you see his acting in Spock's funeral scene in Star Trek II?  Or the way he was so jolted, he stumbled back and collapsed in Star Trek III when he found out his illegitimate son was just murdered?  Those are some famous Shatner acting moments.
Click to expand...


Worthy of Buster Keaton.


his acting is 70 years out of style


----------



## WillMunny

WillHaftawaite said:


> is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillMunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillMunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless of his Shakespearean acting skills, Mr. Stewart will _never_  achieve the sheer badassery of the one and only Capt. James T. Kirk.  Plus, William Shatner loves this country and spent most of his life here, Stewart has nothing but upper-class-British-snob complaints about it, even though America has made him richer and more famous than his native England ever could.
> 
> 
> 
> Shatner can neither act, nor sing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can't act?  Didn't you see his acting in Spock's funeral scene in Star Trek II?  Or the way he was so jolted, he stumbled back and collapsed in Star Trek III when he found out his illegitimate son was just murdered?  Those are some famous Shatner acting moments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Worthy of Buster Keaton.
> 
> 
> his acting is 70 years out of style
Click to expand...


But Shatner's acting style is so much entertaining, hammy fun, regardless of how old it is.  I think you're taking his acting a little more seriously than it's supposed to be.  I say loosen up and have fun with it.


----------



## Gracie

WillMunny said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I adore Sir Patrick and I, too, don't give a damn about his politics.
> LOVED him in Frasier episode, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's a fantastic, fascinating actor with many great, epic, iconic scenes in Star Trek - I'll never take that away from him.  But as a matter of personal taste, I just found Capt. James T. Kirk more fun.  Even when I put all politics aside, Kirk was the more bombastically entertaining character,
Click to expand...

Kirk was great...but Picard was the epitome of Captain.


----------



## Hugo Furst

WillMunny said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillMunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillMunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless of his Shakespearean acting skills, Mr. Stewart will _never_  achieve the sheer badassery of the one and only Capt. James T. Kirk.  Plus, William Shatner loves this country and spent most of his life here, Stewart has nothing but upper-class-British-snob complaints about it, even though America has made him richer and more famous than his native England ever could.
> 
> 
> 
> Shatner can neither act, nor sing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can't act?  Didn't you see his acting in Spock's funeral scene in Star Trek II?  Or the way he was so jolted, he stumbled back and collapsed in Star Trek III when he found out his illegitimate son was just murdered?  Those are some famous Shatner acting moments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Worthy of Buster Keaton.
> 
> 
> his acting is 70 years out of style
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But Shatner's acting style is so much entertaining, hammy fun, regardless of how old it is.
Click to expand...



Hard to tell which is the bigger ham..




or


----------



## Synthaholic




----------



## WillMunny

Gracie said:


> WillMunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I adore Sir Patrick and I, too, don't give a damn about his politics.
> LOVED him in Frasier episode, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's a fantastic, fascinating actor with many great, epic, iconic scenes in Star Trek - I'll never take that away from him.  But as a matter of personal taste, I just found Capt. James T. Kirk more fun.  Even when I put all politics aside, Kirk was the more bombastically entertaining character,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kirk was great...but Picard was the epitome of Captain.
Click to expand...


I can certainly respect that; Picard was more of a professional statesman and Kirk was more of a wild, unpredictable maverick.  It's an apples & oranges matter of personal taste, I guess.


----------



## Synthaholic




----------



## Hugo Furst

Synthaholic said:


>


----------



## Gracie

WillHaftawaite said:


> WillMunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless of his Shakespearean acting skills, Mr. Stewart will _never_  achieve the sheer badassery of the one and only Capt. James T. Kirk.  Plus, William Shatner loves this country and spent most of his life here, Stewart has nothing but upper-class-British-snob complaints about it, even though America has made him richer and more famous than his native England ever could.
> 
> 
> 
> Shatner can neither act, nor sing.
Click to expand...

And he has major attitude even now. He won't sign autographs, tells people to get the eff out of his way and in general is an asshole. Just as he was when he was younger and wore a girdle.

I never cared for Voyager.


----------



## WillMunny

WillHaftawaite said:


> WillMunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillMunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillMunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless of his Shakespearean acting skills, Mr. Stewart will _never_  achieve the sheer badassery of the one and only Capt. James T. Kirk.  Plus, William Shatner loves this country and spent most of his life here, Stewart has nothing but upper-class-British-snob complaints about it, even though America has made him richer and more famous than his native England ever could.
> 
> 
> 
> Shatner can neither act, nor sing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can't act?  Didn't you see his acting in Spock's funeral scene in Star Trek II?  Or the way he was so jolted, he stumbled back and collapsed in Star Trek III when he found out his illegitimate son was just murdered?  Those are some famous Shatner acting moments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Worthy of Buster Keaton.
> 
> 
> his acting is 70 years out of style
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But Shatner's acting style is so much entertaining, hammy fun, regardless of how old it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to tell which is the bigger ham..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or
Click to expand...


No matter how hammy, I always had the impression that we as viewers are intended to have as much fun watching his hammy acting as Shatner obviously had doing it.  Like I said, it's not supposed to be taken that seriously.


----------



## Indeependent

Grampa Murked U said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillMunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless of his Shakespearean acting skills, Mr. Stewart will _never_  achieve the sheer badassery of the one and only Capt. James T. Kirk.  Plus, William Shatner loves this country and spent most of his life here, Stewart has nothing but upper-class-British-snob complaints about it, even though America has made him richer and more famous than his native England ever could.
> 
> 
> 
> Can't disagree but I love his portrayal of a starship captain. Kirk will always be the real number one but those days are long gone sadly. Much like a lot of my favorite rock and roll bands. Washed up with little skill left now but a force to be reckoned with in their day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In my older age I find TNG to be too talkative and gutless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you like their movies?
> 
> I like them better than the originals with the exception of the search for spock
Click to expand...

Wrath of Khan, Undiscovered Country, 1st TNG movie.
Most of them were mediocre at best.
I just outgrew the whole PC thing.

I hated every Star Wars movie.


----------



## JoeB131

Synthaholic said:


> In that episode Chakotay tells her why she’s acting out of character: she’s pissed that another Starfleet Captain is acting that way, disobeying the Prime Directive. He says "Kathryn, this isn’t like you".



And that's my point. Her change in character comes completely out of left field and is almost immediately forgotten.

You know, instead of what would happen normally, if your leader let a bunch of your compatriots get killed by aliens, and they'd all be looking at you sideways for the rest of the way home.  

But the whole of Voyager was like that.


----------



## WillMunny

Indeependent said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillMunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless of his Shakespearean acting skills, Mr. Stewart will _never_  achieve the sheer badassery of the one and only Capt. James T. Kirk.  Plus, William Shatner loves this country and spent most of his life here, Stewart has nothing but upper-class-British-snob complaints about it, even though America has made him richer and more famous than his native England ever could.
> 
> 
> 
> Can't disagree but I love his portrayal of a starship captain. Kirk will always be the real number one but those days are long gone sadly. Much like a lot of my favorite rock and roll bands. Washed up with little skill left now but a force to be reckoned with in their day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In my older age I find TNG to be too talkative and gutless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you like their movies?
> 
> I like them better than the originals with the exception of the search for spock
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrath of Khan, Undiscovered Country, 1st TNG movie.
> Most of them were mediocre at best.
> I just outgrew the whole PC thing.
> 
> I hated every Star Wars movie.
Click to expand...


You mean the 2nd TNG movie "First Contact."  Out of the four TNG movies, the "Borg movie" was the last Star Trek masterpiece that hit the theaters.


----------



## WillMunny

WillHaftawaite said:


> Synthaholic said:
Click to expand...



LOL, as you know man-slut Capt. Kirk would fuck every female living thing you could possibly post on this thread, regardless of planet of origin.  Including female-looking androids.


----------



## Indeependent

WillMunny said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillMunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless of his Shakespearean acting skills, Mr. Stewart will _never_  achieve the sheer badassery of the one and only Capt. James T. Kirk.  Plus, William Shatner loves this country and spent most of his life here, Stewart has nothing but upper-class-British-snob complaints about it, even though America has made him richer and more famous than his native England ever could.
> 
> 
> 
> Can't disagree but I love his portrayal of a starship captain. Kirk will always be the real number one but those days are long gone sadly. Much like a lot of my favorite rock and roll bands. Washed up with little skill left now but a force to be reckoned with in their day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In my older age I find TNG to be too talkative and gutless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you like their movies?
> 
> I like them better than the originals with the exception of the search for spock
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrath of Khan, Undiscovered Country, 1st TNG movie.
> Most of them were mediocre at best.
> I just outgrew the whole PC thing.
> 
> I hated every Star Wars movie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the 2nd TNG movie "First Contact."  Out of the four TNG movies, the "Borg movie" was the last Star Trek masterpiece that hit the theaters.
Click to expand...

Thanks you; I stand corrected.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Patrick Stewart to reprise Star Trek role
> 
> Details are few but the yet unnamed show will air on CBS all access.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it's being produced by the same people doing Star Trek Discovery and can only be seen on PPV CBS No Access, then I'm not interested.
> 
> The Orville on Fox is FAR FAR better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I pirated the new Star Trek and found it quite good. Good enough that I will likely pay for the next season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I watched the pilot.  I hated it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You hated what?  The Orville? Star Trek - Discovery?
Click to expand...


Didn't see The Orville.  Discovery was terrible.  The writing was abysmal.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

6%
Struggling for air...


----------



## WillMunny

Being a Star Trek thread, I would be remiss in my "ambiance" duties if I didn't post the most alien-sounding, otherworldly, mysterious, hard-core-sci-fi Star Trek music ever written.  Since I was a kid I loved that grinding, percussive, "blaster beam" instrument during the darkest parts of the symphony.
You'll know that instrument when you hear it, I assure you.


----------



## westwall

Indeependent said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillMunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless of his Shakespearean acting skills, Mr. Stewart will _never_  achieve the sheer badassery of the one and only Capt. James T. Kirk.  Plus, William Shatner loves this country and spent most of his life here, Stewart has nothing but upper-class-British-snob complaints about it, even though America has made him richer and more famous than his native England ever could.
> 
> 
> 
> Can't disagree but I love his portrayal of a starship captain. Kirk will always be the real number one but those days are long gone sadly. Much like a lot of my favorite rock and roll bands. Washed up with little skill left now but a force to be reckoned with in their day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In my older age I find TNG to be too talkative and gutless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you like their movies?
> 
> I like them better than the originals with the exception of the search for spock
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrath of Khan, Undiscovered Country, 1st TNG movie.
> Most of them were mediocre at best.
> I just outgrew the whole PC thing.
> 
> I hated every Star Wars movie.
Click to expand...






Wrath of Khan was a very, very good movie.  The best of the franchise IMHO.


----------



## WillMunny

In all accurate fairness, Capt. Janeway had her badass moments too.


----------



## MaryL

Make it so!


----------



## WillMunny

Capt. Janeway's combo mind-fuck/badass moment....


----------



## WillMunny

ONLY Kirk & friends could pull off absolutely the nuttiest, LSD-flavored Star Trek scene ever filmed.  The expression on Dr. McCoy's face really says it all better than words can.


----------



## WillMunny

Linking the video again because it's having a weird glitch in my last post.


----------



## Indeependent

westwall said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillMunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless of his Shakespearean acting skills, Mr. Stewart will _never_  achieve the sheer badassery of the one and only Capt. James T. Kirk.  Plus, William Shatner loves this country and spent most of his life here, Stewart has nothing but upper-class-British-snob complaints about it, even though America has made him richer and more famous than his native England ever could.
> 
> 
> 
> Can't disagree but I love his portrayal of a starship captain. Kirk will always be the real number one but those days are long gone sadly. Much like a lot of my favorite rock and roll bands. Washed up with little skill left now but a force to be reckoned with in their day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In my older age I find TNG to be too talkative and gutless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you like their movies?
> 
> I like them better than the originals with the exception of the search for spock
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrath of Khan, Undiscovered Country, 1st TNG movie.
> Most of them were mediocre at best.
> I just outgrew the whole PC thing.
> 
> I hated every Star Wars movie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrath of Khan was a very, very good movie.  The best of the franchise IMHO.
Click to expand...

PC Free.


----------



## toobfreak

westwall said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillMunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless of his Shakespearean acting skills, Mr. Stewart will _never_  achieve the sheer badassery of the one and only Capt. James T. Kirk.  Plus, William Shatner loves this country and spent most of his life here, Stewart has nothing but upper-class-British-snob complaints about it, even though America has made him richer and more famous than his native England ever could.
> 
> 
> 
> Can't disagree but I love his portrayal of a starship captain. Kirk will always be the real number one but those days are long gone sadly. Much like a lot of my favorite rock and roll bands. Washed up with little skill left now but a force to be reckoned with in their day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In my older age I find TNG to be too talkative and gutless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you like their movies?
> 
> I like them better than the originals with the exception of the search for spock
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrath of Khan, Undiscovered Country, 1st TNG movie.
> Most of them were mediocre at best.
> I just outgrew the whole PC thing.
> 
> I hated every Star Wars movie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrath of Khan was a very, very good movie.  The best of the franchise IMHO.
Click to expand...



Wrath of Khan, giving the broader mass audience the kind of shallow, action-filled good-guy/bad-guy fast moving entertainment they crave most.  It saved the franchise.  Yes, the most popular and commercially successful.  The pilot Star Trek movie suffered being the first, audiences didn't know what to expect and The Motion Picture wasn't what they had expected:  a larger than life motion picture of poetry, vision, meaning and art, meant to bring the Star Trek universe off the 19" 2-D TV screens of the 1960s and make it real and live and breathe before our eyes.  It never got a fair shake for the grand scope and vision it truly was.  Of all the ST:TOS movies made, it and the last one directed by Nimoy where they all autograph it at the end are the only two that leave me with goosebumps staring at the blank screen after they are over.


----------



## Synthaholic

WillMunny said:


> Capt. Janeway's combo mind-fuck/badass moment....


That’s Michael McKean.


----------



## JoeB131

WillMunny said:


> You mean the 2nd TNG movie "First Contact." Out of the four TNG movies, the "Borg movie" was the last Star Trek masterpiece that hit the theaters.



I would say it was more the "Leper with the most fingers".  It really wasn't a good movie.  

crazy person Picard was still a complete departure of what they established about his character in the series.


----------



## JoeB131

toobfreak said:


> Wrath of Khan, giving the broader mass audience the kind of shallow, action-filled good-guy/bad-guy fast moving entertainment they crave most. It saved the franchise. Yes, the most popular and commercially successful. The pilot Star Trek movie suffered being the first, audiences didn't know what to expect and The Motion Picture wasn't what they had expected: a larger than life motion picture of poetry, vision, meaning and art, meant to bring the Star Trek universe off the 19" 2-D TV screens of the 1960s and make it real and live and breathe before our eyes. It never got a fair shake for the grand scope and vision it truly was. Of all the ST:TOS movies made, it and the last one directed by Nimoy where they all autograph it at the end are the only two that leave me with goosebumps staring at the blank screen after they are over.



Nimoy didn't direct the Undiscovered Country.  While I like that movie, the main problem with it was 'Kirk as genocidal bigot" they felt they needed to go with to make the plot work. One Klingon killed his son he barely knew, and he wants their whole species to die? 

The Wrath of Khan was not shallow. There was a lot of depth and meaning in it about friendship, revenge, obsession, aging, choices not made. The characters were given a lot of depth in that movie. 

As for "the Motionless Picture", I still don't know what the bleep that was.  We had this section in the begining with the Klingon ships, that looked like it was going to be exciting, and then 2 hours of slow buildup to a ending, which turned out to be a rehash of the TOS Episode "The Changeling" (Earth Probe meets alien technology, causes mass destruction looking for it's creator) The idea wasn't even all that original.


----------



## PredFan

Meh, Star Trek jumped the shark back with Captain Janeway and that horrible mess of a show. Only the new movies are anything worth watching.


----------



## sparky




----------



## toobfreak

PredFan said:


> Meh, Star Trek jumped the shark back with Captain Janeway and that horrible mess of a show. Only the new movies are anything worth watching.




The saving grace of Voyager was the holographic Doctor who was a panic----  there were some fantastically good shows written around him.
Enterprise had a few shows that were pretty good, with some very impressive CGI visual sequences.
The Next Generation was probably the best Trek overall, Picard was a better captain, a lot of really good stories, good ship and good camaraderie.
The Original Series is the still the best for being first, the best chemistry, warmth, set design, and an amazing cutting edge first season.
The only real flop was DS9:  I can count on one hand the number of good stories.  No good characters, they tried to borrow Worf and the transporter chief but it simply lacked interest, depth and action.  I hear on the set, even the actors and crew were bored.


----------



## WillMunny

JoeB131 said:


> WillMunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the 2nd TNG movie "First Contact." Out of the four TNG movies, the "Borg movie" was the last Star Trek masterpiece that hit the theaters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would say it was more the "Leper with the most fingers".  It really wasn't a good movie.
> 
> crazy person Picard was still a complete departure of what they established about his character in the series.
Click to expand...


But I _liked   _Picard being more ballsy and impulsively Kirk-like in the movies.  It made him seem like more of a force to be reckoned with. It was a side of Picard we didn't really get to see much of in the series.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

westwall said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why doesn't Patrick Stewart age? He could still easily pass as 55 or 75.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he must be part vampire!
Click to expand...


He was in "LIFEFORCE".  With hair.


----------



## WillMunny

Billy_Kinetta said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why doesn't Patrick Stewart age? He could still easily pass as 55 or 75.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he must be part vampire!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was in "LIFEFORCE".  With hair.
Click to expand...


I remember that '80s movie Lifeforce!  I remember it was one of those movies that was so bizarre, it was fascinating to watch in its sheer whackiness.  Definitely one of those cheesy guilty-pleasure movies.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

WillMunny said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why doesn't Patrick Stewart age? He could still easily pass as 55 or 75.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he must be part vampire!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was in "LIFEFORCE".  With hair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I remember that '80s movie Lifeforce!  I remember it was one of those movies that was so bizarre, it was fascinating to watch in its sheer whackiness.  Definitely one of those cheesy guilty-pleasure movies.
Click to expand...


Also had a well-built British chick that strolled naked through 3/4 of the film.


----------



## Indeependent

Billy_Kinetta said:


> WillMunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why doesn't Patrick Stewart age? He could still easily pass as 55 or 75.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he must be part vampire!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was in "LIFEFORCE".  With hair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I remember that '80s movie Lifeforce!  I remember it was one of those movies that was so bizarre, it was fascinating to watch in its sheer whackiness.  Definitely one of those cheesy guilty-pleasure movies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Also had a well-built British chick that strolled naked through 3/4 of the film.
Click to expand...

Mathilda May...model.


----------



## WillMunny

Billy_Kinetta said:


> WillMunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why doesn't Patrick Stewart age? He could still easily pass as 55 or 75.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he must be part vampire!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was in "LIFEFORCE".  With hair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I remember that '80s movie Lifeforce!  I remember it was one of those movies that was so bizarre, it was fascinating to watch in its sheer whackiness.  Definitely one of those cheesy guilty-pleasure movies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Also had a well-built British chick that strolled naked through 3/4 of the film.
Click to expand...


Completely buck-naked, if I remember correctly.  She was this nude vampire in charge of all the chaos going on in the movie.


----------



## WillMunny

Indeependent said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillMunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why doesn't Patrick Stewart age? He could still easily pass as 55 or 75.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he must be part vampire!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was in "LIFEFORCE".  With hair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I remember that '80s movie Lifeforce!  I remember it was one of those movies that was so bizarre, it was fascinating to watch in its sheer whackiness.  Definitely one of those cheesy guilty-pleasure movies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Also had a well-built British chick that strolled naked through 3/4 of the film.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mathilda May...model.
Click to expand...


Was that the nude vampiress actress name?  I had forgotten those details.


----------



## Indeependent

WillMunny said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillMunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> he must be part vampire!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was in "LIFEFORCE".  With hair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I remember that '80s movie Lifeforce!  I remember it was one of those movies that was so bizarre, it was fascinating to watch in its sheer whackiness.  Definitely one of those cheesy guilty-pleasure movies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Also had a well-built British chick that strolled naked through 3/4 of the film.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mathilda May...model.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Was that the nude vampiress actress name?  I had forgotten those details.
Click to expand...

Yes.
There are some details I never forgot.


----------



## WillMunny

Indeependent said:


> WillMunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillMunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was in "LIFEFORCE".  With hair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember that '80s movie Lifeforce!  I remember it was one of those movies that was so bizarre, it was fascinating to watch in its sheer whackiness.  Definitely one of those cheesy guilty-pleasure movies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Also had a well-built British chick that strolled naked through 3/4 of the film.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mathilda May...model.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Was that the nude vampiress actress name?  I had forgotten those details.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
> There are some details I never forgot.
Click to expand...


I simply remember from my teens, "Lifeforce" as being one of those movies that's so whacked-out, it was actually fun to watch because it was never, ever, ever boring.....being so nutty, lol!  Directed by the late Tobe Hooper of "Texas Chainsaw Massacre" and "Poltergeist" fame.


----------



## Indeependent

WillMunny said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillMunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillMunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember that '80s movie Lifeforce!  I remember it was one of those movies that was so bizarre, it was fascinating to watch in its sheer whackiness.  Definitely one of those cheesy guilty-pleasure movies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also had a well-built British chick that strolled naked through 3/4 of the film.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mathilda May...model.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Was that the nude vampiress actress name?  I had forgotten those details.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.
> There are some details I never forgot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I simply remember from my teens, "Lifeforce" as being one of those movies that's so whacked-out, it was actually fun to watch because it was never, ever, ever boring.....being so nutty, lol!  Directed by the late Tobe Hooper of "Texas Chainsaw Massacre" and "Poltergeist" fame.
Click to expand...

Golan-Globus...They never made a film that really made sense.


----------



## JoeB131

WillMunny said:


> But I _liked _Picard being more ballsy and impulsively Kirk-like in the movies. It made him seem like more of a force to be reckoned with. It was a side of Picard we didn't really get to see much of in the series.



sorry, I just couldn't take a 60 year old action hero seriously...  



Billy_Kinetta said:


> He was in "LIFEFORCE". With hair.



He didn't have hair in Lifeforce. 






I remember him from "I, Claudius".  And Dune.


----------



## WillMunny

JoeB131 said:


> WillMunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> But I _liked _Picard being more ballsy and impulsively Kirk-like in the movies. It made him seem like more of a force to be reckoned with. It was a side of Picard we didn't really get to see much of in the series.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry, I just couldn't take a 60 year old action hero seriously...
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was in "LIFEFORCE". With hair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He didn't have hair in Lifeforce.
> 
> View attachment 208881
> 
> I remember him from "I, Claudius".  And Dune.
Click to expand...


Then our disagreement is that I can take a 60+ action hero seriously.  Look at some of Clint Eastwood films over the past 25 years or so, it's impossible _not_   to take Clint seriously no matter how old he is.


----------



## dblack

Synthaholic said:


> WillMunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Capt. Janeway's combo mind-fuck/badass moment....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That’s Michael McKean.
Click to expand...

He was really amazing in Better Call Saul.


----------



## JLW

Patrick Stewart is brilliant. They need to bring back Q for an episode or two.


----------



## Darkwind

WillMunny said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I adore Sir Patrick and I, too, don't give a damn about his politics.
> LOVED him in Frasier episode, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's a fantastic, fascinating actor with many great, epic, iconic scenes in Star Trek - I'll never take that away from him.  But as a matter of personal taste, I just found Capt. James T. Kirk more fun.  Even when I put all politics aside, Kirk was the more bombastically entertaining character,
Click to expand...

Yep.

The best thing about the Original Series was it was a true adventure series complete with the two-fisted, jut-jawed Hero who always got the woman!


----------



## Darkwind

Synthaholic said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> The one with Scott? as a captain was my least favorite.
> 
> 
> 
> Scott Bakula. Enterprise. I wasn’t fond of it originally, but re-watching it on Netflix has changed my mind. It’s really good. Plus the hottest woman on any of the series:
> 
> 
> View attachment 208710
Click to expand...

Yes, Jolene Blalock had her moments on that show.  I actually liked Enterprise from the start with the exception of the naivete of the Capt.


----------



## Darkwind

Grampa Murked U said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Patrick Stewart to reprise Star Trek role
> 
> Details are few but the yet unnamed show will air on CBS all access.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it's being produced by the same people doing Star Trek Discovery and can only be seen on PPV CBS No Access, then I'm not interested.
> 
> The Orville on Fox is FAR FAR better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I pirated the new Star Trek and found it quite good. Good enough that I will likely pay for the next season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I watched the pilot.  I hated it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I felt that way about EVERY iteration of Star Trek after the original if I am to be honest. But I grew to love the idea enough that I was willing to give them all a fair shot. The one with Scott? as a captain was my least favorite. Although I have not seen much of Deep Space 9
Click to expand...

The best thing about DS9 was Jadzia Dax (the original one).  Terry Farrell.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

JoeB131 said:


> WillMunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> But I _liked _Picard being more ballsy and impulsively Kirk-like in the movies. It made him seem like more of a force to be reckoned with. It was a side of Picard we didn't really get to see much of in the series.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry, I just couldn't take a 60 year old action hero seriously...
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was in "LIFEFORCE". With hair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He didn't have hair in Lifeforce.
> 
> View attachment 208881
> 
> I remember him from "I, Claudius".  And Dune.
Click to expand...


Right you are.  Must be confusing it with some other mental image.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Darkwind said:


> WillMunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I adore Sir Patrick and I, too, don't give a damn about his politics.
> LOVED him in Frasier episode, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's a fantastic, fascinating actor with many great, epic, iconic scenes in Star Trek - I'll never take that away from him.  But as a matter of personal taste, I just found Capt. James T. Kirk more fun.  Even when I put all politics aside, Kirk was the more bombastically entertaining character,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep.
> 
> The best thing about the Original Series was it was a true adventure series complete with the two-fisted, jut-jawed Hero who always got the woman!
Click to expand...


Kirk knew how to have a good time.


----------



## WillMunny

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillMunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I adore Sir Patrick and I, too, don't give a damn about his politics.
> LOVED him in Frasier episode, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's a fantastic, fascinating actor with many great, epic, iconic scenes in Star Trek - I'll never take that away from him.  But as a matter of personal taste, I just found Capt. James T. Kirk more fun.  Even when I put all politics aside, Kirk was the more bombastically entertaining character,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep.
> 
> The best thing about the Original Series was it was a true adventure series complete with the two-fisted, jut-jawed Hero who always got the woman!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kirk knew how to have a good time.
Click to expand...


Of course!  Kirk was the only captain who could easily knock someone out with one punch or a little karate chop to the shoulder.  AND there was no non-human pussy in which Kirk wouldn't insert his penis.  Including female-looking androids.  Remember that hot, bald bitch in Star Trek: The Motion Picture?  When she got recreated as an adroid I could picture her telling Kirk in her robot cadences: "V'Ger will fel-late the pe-nis of the car-bon u-nit if the Kirk-u-nit rubs V'Ger's bald scalp as it does so."


----------



## WillMunny

Come to think of it, if  "Star Trek : The Motion Picture" _did_     have a fuck scene between Kirk and that gorgeous female android, can you imagine what dark, twisted sounds old Jerry would have made in the music with that "blaster beam" instrument while they hit sexual climax?


----------



## Synthaholic

dblack said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillMunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Capt. Janeway's combo mind-fuck/badass moment....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That’s Michael McKean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was really amazing in Better Call Saul.
Click to expand...

I’ve never seen it. Or Breaking Bad. But I love him in the Christopher Guest mockumentaries.


----------



## WillMunny

Darkwind said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Patrick Stewart to reprise Star Trek role
> 
> Details are few but the yet unnamed show will air on CBS all access.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it's being produced by the same people doing Star Trek Discovery and can only be seen on PPV CBS No Access, then I'm not interested.
> 
> The Orville on Fox is FAR FAR better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I pirated the new Star Trek and found it quite good. Good enough that I will likely pay for the next season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I watched the pilot.  I hated it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I felt that way about EVERY iteration of Star Trek after the original if I am to be honest. But I grew to love the idea enough that I was willing to give them all a fair shot. The one with Scott? as a captain was my least favorite. Although I have not seen much of Deep Space 9
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The best thing about DS9 was Jadzia Dax (the original one).  Terry Farrell.
Click to expand...


I know it's the underrated DS9, but even since the '60s, Star Trek has had a propensity for severely fuckable women, didn't it?  Who could blame Kirk for his xenophile whoredom?


----------



## Synthaholic

Darkwind said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Patrick Stewart to reprise Star Trek role
> 
> Details are few but the yet unnamed show will air on CBS all access.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it's being produced by the same people doing Star Trek Discovery and can only be seen on PPV CBS No Access, then I'm not interested.
> 
> The Orville on Fox is FAR FAR better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I pirated the new Star Trek and found it quite good. Good enough that I will likely pay for the next season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I watched the pilot.  I hated it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I felt that way about EVERY iteration of Star Trek after the original if I am to be honest. But I grew to love the idea enough that I was willing to give them all a fair shot. The one with Scott? as a captain was my least favorite. Although I have not seen much of Deep Space 9
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The best thing about DS9 was Jadzia Dax (the original one).  Terry Farrell.
Click to expand...

Total babe.


----------



## Darkwind

WillMunny said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it's being produced by the same people doing Star Trek Discovery and can only be seen on PPV CBS No Access, then I'm not interested.
> 
> The Orville on Fox is FAR FAR better.
> 
> 
> 
> I pirated the new Star Trek and found it quite good. Good enough that I will likely pay for the next season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I watched the pilot.  I hated it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I felt that way about EVERY iteration of Star Trek after the original if I am to be honest. But I grew to love the idea enough that I was willing to give them all a fair shot. The one with Scott? as a captain was my least favorite. Although I have not seen much of Deep Space 9
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The best thing about DS9 was Jadzia Dax (the original one).  Terry Farrell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know it's the underrated DS9, but even since the '60s, Star Trek has had a propensity for severely fuckable women, didn't it?  Who could blame Kirk for his xenophile whoredom?
Click to expand...

They did have a knack for casting the most....er...talented women.


----------



## Darkwind

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillMunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I adore Sir Patrick and I, too, don't give a damn about his politics.
> LOVED him in Frasier episode, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's a fantastic, fascinating actor with many great, epic, iconic scenes in Star Trek - I'll never take that away from him.  But as a matter of personal taste, I just found Capt. James T. Kirk more fun.  Even when I put all politics aside, Kirk was the more bombastically entertaining character,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep.
> 
> The best thing about the Original Series was it was a true adventure series complete with the two-fisted, jut-jawed Hero who always got the woman!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kirk knew how to have a good time.
Click to expand...

I sometimes think he just did it out of a sense of duty.  After all, who would willingly do The Elan of Troyius!


----------



## WillMunny

Darkwind said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillMunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I adore Sir Patrick and I, too, don't give a damn about his politics.
> LOVED him in Frasier episode, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's a fantastic, fascinating actor with many great, epic, iconic scenes in Star Trek - I'll never take that away from him.  But as a matter of personal taste, I just found Capt. James T. Kirk more fun.  Even when I put all politics aside, Kirk was the more bombastically entertaining character,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep.
> 
> The best thing about the Original Series was it was a true adventure series complete with the two-fisted, jut-jawed Hero who always got the woman!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kirk knew how to have a good time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I sometimes think he just did it out of a sense of duty.  After all, who would willingly do The Elan of Troyius!
Click to expand...


That was great, sort of like Star Trek's "The Taming of The Shrew."  Kirk knew how to hold his own with this bitch from hell.  And Frances Nguyen is the best, tastiest Vietnamese actress I've ever seen.  To the best of my knowledge, she's still alive.


----------



## Darkwind

WillMunny said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillMunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I adore Sir Patrick and I, too, don't give a damn about his politics.
> LOVED him in Frasier episode, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's a fantastic, fascinating actor with many great, epic, iconic scenes in Star Trek - I'll never take that away from him.  But as a matter of personal taste, I just found Capt. James T. Kirk more fun.  Even when I put all politics aside, Kirk was the more bombastically entertaining character,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep.
> 
> The best thing about the Original Series was it was a true adventure series complete with the two-fisted, jut-jawed Hero who always got the woman!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kirk knew how to have a good time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I sometimes think he just did it out of a sense of duty.  After all, who would willingly do The Elan of Troyius!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was great, sort of like Star Trek's "The Taming of The Shrew."  Kirk knew how to hold his own with this bitch from hell.  And Frances Nguyen is the best, tastiest Vietnamese actress I've ever seen.  To the best of my knowledge, she's still alive.
Click to expand...

Really?  I didn't find her attractive at all.   But hey, as they say, it's not an objective issue.  lol


----------



## Synthaholic

Hottest Star Trek women:

T’Pol
Seven of Nine
Leeta (Bajoran Dabo girl, DS9)
Yeoman Janice Rand
Dax
Kes 
Troi 
Major Kira
Beverly Crusher
Hiroshi
Kathryn Janeway
Nurse Christine Chapel

In some ways, I want to put Crusher after Dax, because she’s beautiful. She’s just not very hot and sexy. And one could argue that Leeta is the hottest.


----------



## WillMunny

Darkwind said:


> WillMunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillMunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's a fantastic, fascinating actor with many great, epic, iconic scenes in Star Trek - I'll never take that away from him.  But as a matter of personal taste, I just found Capt. James T. Kirk more fun.  Even when I put all politics aside, Kirk was the more bombastically entertaining character,
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.
> 
> The best thing about the Original Series was it was a true adventure series complete with the two-fisted, jut-jawed Hero who always got the woman!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kirk knew how to have a good time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I sometimes think he just did it out of a sense of duty.  After all, who would willingly do The Elan of Troyius!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was great, sort of like Star Trek's "The Taming of The Shrew."  Kirk knew how to hold his own with this bitch from hell.  And Frances Nguyen is the best, tastiest Vietnamese actress I've ever seen.  To the best of my knowledge, she's still alive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?  I didn't find her attractive at all.   But hey, as they say, it's not an objective issue.  lol
Click to expand...


Maybe it's because she played such a vicious, nasty, unattractive character, it may naturally put some people off?


----------



## Synthaholic

Chase Masterson (Leeta)


----------



## Synthaholic




----------



## Darkwind

Synthaholic said:


> View attachment 208929


One HOT woman!


----------



## Synthaholic

I recently learned that Alexander Siddig (Dr. Julian Bashir) is the nephew of Malcolm McDowell!


----------



## Darkwind

Sherry Jackson  Ep:  What are Little Girls Made of


----------



## Darkwind

Enterprise:  Season 4:  The Augments

Abby Brammell:  Not a classic beauty, but what a body!


----------



## Synthaholic




----------



## Synthaholic

If you’re talking guest stars it’s hard to top Susan Oliver.


----------



## toobfreak

WillMunny said:


> I know it's the underrated DS9, but even since the '60s, Star Trek has had a propensity for severely fuckable women, didn't it?  Who could blame Kirk for his xenophile whoredom?



While Sherry Jackson was one of the most fuckable babes on TOS, IMO, the most fuckable tryst Kirk himself ever directly had was with crew-woman Dr. Helen Noel when they went to the Tantalus mental asylum played by Marianna Hill.





She was smokin' hot and just a bad girl all around.  A few years earlier, she appeared on The Outer Limits with Leonard Nimoy as the niece to Dr. Link in 'I, Robot.'



 



She went on to appear in many TV and movies including with Elvis and Clint Eastwood in High Plains Drifter.  She is 76 now.  She is also cousin to General Norman Schwarzkopf.


----------



## WillMunny

Darkwind said:


> Enterprise:  Season 4:  The Augments
> 
> Abby Brammell:  Not a classic beauty, but what a body!
> 
> View attachment 208932



I'm going to need a cold shower or a jacking off session if I keep looking at these Star Trek babes any longer.


----------



## JoeB131

WillMunny said:


> Then our disagreement is that I can take a 60+ action hero seriously. Look at some of Clint Eastwood films over the past 25 years or so, it's impossible _not_ to take Clint seriously no matter how old he is.



I think he looked pretty silly in some of those. The same with Arnold and Stallone... but since those were the only characters they knew how to play, I give them a little slack. 

Picard was never an action hero, and frankly, four different versions of fighting the bad guy while the clock ticks down to destruction (really, the plot ending of ALL FOUR TNG movies) is kind of out of character.  

Here's the thing. Kirk was never in the same place with Khan in ST2. He didn't have to be, their conflict was all psychological.


----------



## JoeB131

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Right you are. Must be confusing it with some other mental image.



No problem. I had to go back and check myself.


----------



## Darkwind

toobfreak said:


> WillMunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know it's the underrated DS9, but even since the '60s, Star Trek has had a propensity for severely fuckable women, didn't it?  Who could blame Kirk for his xenophile whoredom?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While Sherry Jackson was one of the most fuckable babes on TOS, IMO, the most fuckable tryst Kirk himself ever directly had was with crew-woman Dr. Helen Noel when they went to the Tantalus mental asylum played by Marianna Hill.
> 
> View attachment 208941
> 
> She was smokin' hot and just a bad girl all around.  A few years earlier, she appeared on The Outer Limits with Leonard Nimoy as the niece to Dr. Link in 'I, Robot.'
> 
> View attachment 208944 View attachment 208945
> 
> She went on to appear in many TV and movies including with Elvis and Clint Eastwood in High Plains Drifter.  She is 76 now.  She is also cousin to General Norman Schwarzkopf.
Click to expand...

Oh fuck yeah..


----------



## Harry Dresden

miketx said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Patrick Stewart to reprise Star Trek role
> 
> Details are few but the yet unnamed show will air on CBS all access.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be awesome to see Captain Picard again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I suspect he will be an admiral
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From what I heard he may be an ambassador or just retired and helping solve problems.  He won’t be commanding a starship and doing cheesy plots to save the ship over and over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe they are bringing back the Borg!
Click to expand...

they may not....in the post STNG novels the Borg were revealed to be a lost group of beings called The Caeliar....when they found out what has happened they come back and remove the Borg and take them back to were they dwell....just some info....


----------



## Harry Dresden

JoeB131 said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why doesn't Patrick Stewart age? He could still easily pass as 55 or 75.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's because he looked like he was in his 70's when he was in his 50's.
Click to expand...

kinda like Walter Brennan....


----------



## Harry Dresden

westwall said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillMunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless of his Shakespearean acting skills, Mr. Stewart will _never_  achieve the sheer badassery of the one and only Capt. James T. Kirk.  Plus, William Shatner loves this country and spent most of his life here, Stewart has nothing but upper-class-British-snob complaints about it, even though America has made him richer and more famous than his native England ever could.
> 
> 
> 
> Shatner can neither act, nor sing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So true!  But he is, and will always be Captain Kirk!
Click to expand...

and Denny Crane....


----------



## Harry Dresden

Gracie said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillMunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless of his Shakespearean acting skills, Mr. Stewart will _never_  achieve the sheer badassery of the one and only Capt. James T. Kirk.  Plus, William Shatner loves this country and spent most of his life here, Stewart has nothing but upper-class-British-snob complaints about it, even though America has made him richer and more famous than his native England ever could.
> 
> 
> 
> Shatner can neither act, nor sing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And he has major attitude even now. He won't sign autographs, tells people to get the eff out of his way and in general is an asshole. Just as he was when he was younger and wore a girdle.
> 
> I never cared for Voyager.
Click to expand...


----------



## Hugo Furst

He made Big Bad Mama with Angie Dickinson...

I kept waiting for his toop to fall off during the sex scene


----------



## Unkotare

Grampa Murked U said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillMunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless of his Shakespearean acting skills, Mr. Stewart will _never_  achieve the sheer badassery of the one and only Capt. James T. Kirk.  Plus, William Shatner loves this country and spent most of his life here, Stewart has nothing but upper-class-British-snob complaints about it, even though America has made him richer and more famous than his native England ever could.
> 
> 
> 
> Shatner is Canadian.
> 
> And the most badass captain is Janeway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was weak.  Picard was great, and Kirk is the standard by which all other Captains are measured.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I HATED her at first but grew to love the role she played. Especially the role where she welcomed 7 of 9! Meow!
Click to expand...



The question is, who's hotter? 7 of 9, or T'Pol?


----------



## westwall

Unkotare said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillMunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless of his Shakespearean acting skills, Mr. Stewart will _never_  achieve the sheer badassery of the one and only Capt. James T. Kirk.  Plus, William Shatner loves this country and spent most of his life here, Stewart has nothing but upper-class-British-snob complaints about it, even though America has made him richer and more famous than his native England ever could.
> 
> 
> 
> Shatner is Canadian.
> 
> And the most badass captain is Janeway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was weak.  Picard was great, and Kirk is the standard by which all other Captains are measured.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I HATED her at first but grew to love the role she played. Especially the role where she welcomed 7 of 9! Meow!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The question is, who's hotter? 7 of 9, or T'Pol?
Click to expand...






I rate them equally to be honest.  Each has their own special look.


----------



## WillMunny

Unkotare said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillMunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless of his Shakespearean acting skills, Mr. Stewart will _never_  achieve the sheer badassery of the one and only Capt. James T. Kirk.  Plus, William Shatner loves this country and spent most of his life here, Stewart has nothing but upper-class-British-snob complaints about it, even though America has made him richer and more famous than his native England ever could.
> 
> 
> 
> Shatner is Canadian.
> 
> And the most badass captain is Janeway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was weak.  Picard was great, and Kirk is the standard by which all other Captains are measured.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I HATED her at first but grew to love the role she played. Especially the role where she welcomed 7 of 9! Meow!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The question is, who's hotter? 7 of 9, or T'Pol?
Click to expand...


7 of 9, of course, that goes without saying!  T'Pol's hair looked too tomboyish, even for a Vulcan.


----------



## Unkotare

westwall said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillMunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless of his Shakespearean acting skills, Mr. Stewart will _never_  achieve the sheer badassery of the one and only Capt. James T. Kirk.  Plus, William Shatner loves this country and spent most of his life here, Stewart has nothing but upper-class-British-snob complaints about it, even though America has made him richer and more famous than his native England ever could.
> 
> 
> 
> Shatner is Canadian.
> 
> And the most badass captain is Janeway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was weak.  Picard was great, and Kirk is the standard by which all other Captains are measured.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I HATED her at first but grew to love the role she played. Especially the role where she welcomed 7 of 9! Meow!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The question is, who's hotter? 7 of 9, or T'Pol?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I rate them equally to be honest.  Each has their own special look.
Click to expand...



Hmmm...if the 2 of them were somehow engaged in some naked, weightless space wrestling, it just might take viewers where no man has gone before.


----------



## WillMunny

Unkotare said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shatner is Canadian.
> 
> And the most badass captain is Janeway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was weak.  Picard was great, and Kirk is the standard by which all other Captains are measured.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I HATED her at first but grew to love the role she played. Especially the role where she welcomed 7 of 9! Meow!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The question is, who's hotter? 7 of 9, or T'Pol?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I rate them equally to be honest.  Each has their own special look.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm...if the 2 of them were somehow engaged in some naked, weightless space wrestling, it just might take viewers where no man has gone before.
Click to expand...


That's certainly true.  But I think 7 looked healthier and more vibrant.  And was clearly a better actress than T'Pol.


----------



## WillMunny

Just once in Star Trek, I wanted Picard to say, "Number one, I think you're full of number two."


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Harry Dresden said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillMunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless of his Shakespearean acting skills, Mr. Stewart will _never_  achieve the sheer badassery of the one and only Capt. James T. Kirk.  Plus, William Shatner loves this country and spent most of his life here, Stewart has nothing but upper-class-British-snob complaints about it, even though America has made him richer and more famous than his native England ever could.
> 
> 
> 
> Shatner can neither act, nor sing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So true!  But he is, and will always be Captain Kirk!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and Denny Crane....
Click to expand...


Classic Denny.


----------



## WillMunny

Dr. McCoy was always one of my favorite and underrated characters in all of Stark Trek.  He was so realistic because underneath his grouchy, abrasive persona, you could still tell he was the most compassionate and deeply humane Star Trek character.  Which explains why McCoy was attracted to a "healing" profession.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Bones was underrated?  That's news to me.


----------



## WillMunny

Grampa Murked U said:


> Bones was underrated?  That's news to me.



Well, I mean in the sense that he didn't get as much attention as icons like Kirk, Spock or even Picard.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

WillMunny said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bones was underrated?  That's news to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I mean in the sense that he didn't get as much attention as icons like Kirk, Spock or even Picard.
Click to expand...

I dunno man. There are a ton of memes surrounding great one liners from McCoy


----------



## Hugo Furst

Grampa Murked U said:


> WillMunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bones was underrated?  That's news to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I mean in the sense that he didn't get as much attention as icons like Kirk, Spock or even Picard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dunno man. There are a ton of memes surrounding great one liners from McCoy
Click to expand...


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

WillHaftawaite said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillMunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bones was underrated?  That's news to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I mean in the sense that he didn't get as much attention as icons like Kirk, Spock or even Picard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dunno man. There are a ton of memes surrounding great one liners from McCoy
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Synthaholic

JoeB131 said:


> Picard was never an action hero


Not true. He got in fights frequently in ST:TNG.


----------



## Synthaholic

Unkotare said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillMunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless of his Shakespearean acting skills, Mr. Stewart will _never_  achieve the sheer badassery of the one and only Capt. James T. Kirk.  Plus, William Shatner loves this country and spent most of his life here, Stewart has nothing but upper-class-British-snob complaints about it, even though America has made him richer and more famous than his native England ever could.
> 
> 
> 
> Shatner is Canadian.
> 
> And the most badass captain is Janeway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was weak.  Picard was great, and Kirk is the standard by which all other Captains are measured.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I HATED her at first but grew to love the role she played. Especially the role where she welcomed 7 of 9! Meow!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The question is, who's hotter? 7 of 9, or T'Pol?
Click to expand...

T’Pol.


----------



## Synthaholic

WillMunny said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillMunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless of his Shakespearean acting skills, Mr. Stewart will _never_  achieve the sheer badassery of the one and only Capt. James T. Kirk.  Plus, William Shatner loves this country and spent most of his life here, Stewart has nothing but upper-class-British-snob complaints about it, even though America has made him richer and more famous than his native England ever could.
> 
> 
> 
> Shatner is Canadian.
> 
> And the most badass captain is Janeway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was weak.  Picard was great, and Kirk is the standard by which all other Captains are measured.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I HATED her at first but grew to love the role she played. Especially the role where she welcomed 7 of 9! Meow!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The question is, who's hotter? 7 of 9, or T'Pol?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 7 of 9, of course, that goes without saying!  T'Pol's hair looked too tomboyish, even for a Vulcan.
Click to expand...

Blaylock called it her Frankenstein hair.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Synthaholic said:


> WillMunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shatner is Canadian.
> 
> And the most badass captain is Janeway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was weak.  Picard was great, and Kirk is the standard by which all other Captains are measured.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I HATED her at first but grew to love the role she played. Especially the role where she welcomed 7 of 9! Meow!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The question is, who's hotter? 7 of 9, or T'Pol?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 7 of 9, of course, that goes without saying!  T'Pol's hair looked too tomboyish, even for a Vulcan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blaylock called it her Frankenstein hair.
Click to expand...


She looks better with long hair


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

WillHaftawaite said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillMunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> She was weak.  Picard was great, and Kirk is the standard by which all other Captains are measured.
> 
> 
> 
> I HATED her at first but grew to love the role she played. Especially the role where she welcomed 7 of 9! Meow!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The question is, who's hotter? 7 of 9, or T'Pol?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 7 of 9, of course, that goes without saying!  T'Pol's hair looked too tomboyish, even for a Vulcan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blaylock called it her Frankenstein hair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She looks better with long hair
Click to expand...

I'm not noticing any hair


----------



## WillMunny

Grampa Murked U said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillMunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> I HATED her at first but grew to love the role she played. Especially the role where she welcomed 7 of 9! Meow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The question is, who's hotter? 7 of 9, or T'Pol?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 7 of 9, of course, that goes without saying!  T'Pol's hair looked too tomboyish, even for a Vulcan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blaylock called it her Frankenstein hair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She looks better with long hair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not noticing any hair
Click to expand...


She's so dynamite-looking here I'm noticing every cell in her body.  Including her hair.


----------



## WillMunny

Good reason to like Star Trek's dark horse, DS9: Trek's most Hannibal Lecter/Clarice Starling type of scene...


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

So is DS9 worth bothering with? I think I watched one or two episodes and never went back.


----------



## WillMunny

Grampa Murked U said:


> So is DS9 worth bothering with? I think I watched one or two episodes and never went back.



Yes.  I've watched the majority of it.  I would say it's a lot more "darkly ambitious" than Voyager.  A lot of episodes and characters are more mysterious, darker and more morally ambivalent & ambiguous than usual for Star Trek.  Like one of the greatest episodes in the franchise, "In the Pale Moonlight."  DS9's other strength is that for several seasons it had the recurring, most extravagant, deliciously scenery-chewing, fun-to-hate Trek villain of all time, the Cardassian Gul Dukat.  Yes, Dukat was a Khan-caliber Star Trek villain.

At any rate, if you check out several of the stronger, more famous eps. of DS9, you may find it growing on you quickly.  It's different from other Treks - but in an intelligent way.  Also it had TNG's Worf stationed there as a regular for a few seasons, to add to the fun and give it Klingon flavor.  There are some lousy eps. too (what Trek doesn't have them) so you have to sort the wheat from the chaff.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

WillMunny said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> So is DS9 worth bothering with? I think I watched one or two episodes and never went back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  I've watched the majority of it.  I would say it's a lot more "darkly ambitious" than Voyager.  A lot of episodes and characters are more mysterious, darker and more morally ambivalent & ambiguous than usual for Star Trek.  Like one of the greatest episodes in the franchise, "In the Pale Moonlight."  DS9's other strength is that for several seasons it had the recurring, most extravagant, deliciously scenery-chewing, fun-to-hate Trek villain of all time, the Cardassian Gul Dukat.  Yes, Dukat was a Khan-caliber Star Trek villain.
> 
> At any rate, if you check out several of the stronger, more famous eps. of DS9, you may find it growing on you quickly.  It's different from other Treks - but in an intelligent way.  Also it had TNG's Worf stationed there as a regular for a few seasons, to add to the fun and give it Klingon flavor.  There are some lousy eps. too (what Trek doesn't have them) so you have to sort the wheat from the chaff.
Click to expand...

Is any of it in on ships or planets or is it all on the station?


----------



## WillMunny

Grampa Murked U said:


> WillMunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> So is DS9 worth bothering with? I think I watched one or two episodes and never went back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  I've watched the majority of it.  I would say it's a lot more "darkly ambitious" than Voyager.  A lot of episodes and characters are more mysterious, darker and more morally ambivalent & ambiguous than usual for Star Trek.  Like one of the greatest episodes in the franchise, "In the Pale Moonlight."  DS9's other strength is that for several seasons it had the recurring, most extravagant, deliciously scenery-chewing, fun-to-hate Trek villain of all time, the Cardassian Gul Dukat.  Yes, Dukat was a Khan-caliber Star Trek villain.
> 
> At any rate, if you check out several of the stronger, more famous eps. of DS9, you may find it growing on you quickly.  It's different from other Treks - but in an intelligent way.  Also it had TNG's Worf stationed there as a regular for a few seasons, to add to the fun and give it Klingon flavor.  There are some lousy eps. too (what Trek doesn't have them) so you have to sort the wheat from the chaff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is any of it in on ships or planets or is it all on the station?
Click to expand...


Plenty of it is on ships and distant planets because the space station has several large, long-range shuttles called "runabouts" which the characters constantly use.  Then they also have that small, heavily-armored Federation warship called the _Defiant_   which they often used, often under Worf (my all-time fave Klingon, he truly made Klingon culture his own).  The space station itself was merely the central headquarters of the plots, but the plots often extended far beyond.  In some of the upper seasons, DS9 was also in the midst of some of Star Trek's greatest, most epic space battles - the Trek space equivalent of those giant Lord of the Rings battles. Or those b&w Victory at Sea live film footage of WWII Pacific battles.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

WillMunny said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillMunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> So is DS9 worth bothering with? I think I watched one or two episodes and never went back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  I've watched the majority of it.  I would say it's a lot more "darkly ambitious" than Voyager.  A lot of episodes and characters are more mysterious, darker and more morally ambivalent & ambiguous than usual for Star Trek.  Like one of the greatest episodes in the franchise, "In the Pale Moonlight."  DS9's other strength is that for several seasons it had the recurring, most extravagant, deliciously scenery-chewing, fun-to-hate Trek villain of all time, the Cardassian Gul Dukat.  Yes, Dukat was a Khan-caliber Star Trek villain.
> 
> At any rate, if you check out several of the stronger, more famous eps. of DS9, you may find it growing on you quickly.  It's different from other Treks - but in an intelligent way.  Also it had TNG's Worf stationed there as a regular for a few seasons, to add to the fun and give it Klingon flavor.  There are some lousy eps. too (what Trek doesn't have them) so you have to sort the wheat from the chaff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is any of it in on ships or planets or is it all on the station?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Plenty of it is on ships and distant planets because the space station has several large, long-range shuttles called "runabouts" which the characters constantly use.  Then they also have that small, heavily-armored Federation warship called the _Defiant_   which they often used, often under Worf (my all-time fave Klingon, he truly made Klingon culture his own).  The space station itself was merely the central headquarters of the plots, but the plots often extended far beyond.  In some of the upper seasons, DS9 was also in the midst of some of Star Trek's greatest, most epic space battles - the Trek space equivalent of those giant Lord of the Rings battles. Or those b&w Victory at Sea live film footage of WWII Pacific battles.
Click to expand...

Ok I will check it out then. I just assumed it was a low production deal and confined to corridor & room shots. Samey scenery gets dull.


----------



## WillMunny

Grampa Murked U said:


> WillMunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillMunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> So is DS9 worth bothering with? I think I watched one or two episodes and never went back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  I've watched the majority of it.  I would say it's a lot more "darkly ambitious" than Voyager.  A lot of episodes and characters are more mysterious, darker and more morally ambivalent & ambiguous than usual for Star Trek.  Like one of the greatest episodes in the franchise, "In the Pale Moonlight."  DS9's other strength is that for several seasons it had the recurring, most extravagant, deliciously scenery-chewing, fun-to-hate Trek villain of all time, the Cardassian Gul Dukat.  Yes, Dukat was a Khan-caliber Star Trek villain.
> 
> At any rate, if you check out several of the stronger, more famous eps. of DS9, you may find it growing on you quickly.  It's different from other Treks - but in an intelligent way.  Also it had TNG's Worf stationed there as a regular for a few seasons, to add to the fun and give it Klingon flavor.  There are some lousy eps. too (what Trek doesn't have them) so you have to sort the wheat from the chaff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is any of it in on ships or planets or is it all on the station?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Plenty of it is on ships and distant planets because the space station has several large, long-range shuttles called "runabouts" which the characters constantly use.  Then they also have that small, heavily-armored Federation warship called the _Defiant_   which they often used, often under Worf (my all-time fave Klingon, he truly made Klingon culture his own).  The space station itself was merely the central headquarters of the plots, but the plots often extended far beyond.  In some of the upper seasons, DS9 was also in the midst of some of Star Trek's greatest, most epic space battles - the Trek space equivalent of those giant Lord of the Rings battles. Or those b&w Victory at Sea live film footage of WWII Pacific battles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok I will check it out then. I just assumed it was a low production deal and confined to corridor & room shots. Samey scenery gets dull.
Click to expand...


Good, because it's scope is usually much bigger than a huge space station, the show had some really interesting, mysterious characters and the show knew how to put out "storytelling feelers" beyond the space station.  Capt. Sisko is also curious; he has an unusual, polarizing acting style.  Some Trek fans love, some hate it, but I'm sort of neutral about it.  Also check out the episodes with Andrew Robinson playing a shrewdly delicious Cardassian tailor/possible spy living aboard DS9, he has his share of eps. and stand-out acting moments.


----------



## WillMunny

Here's a good example of Sisko & Garak's drama in DS9


----------



## WillMunny

Just a friendly Khan reminder that !!!!THIS IS CETI ALPHA V!!!!


----------



## WillMunny

Great moment from Star Trek's greatest villain, Gul Dukat (DS9).  No, I don't intend this post to be a Dukat vs. Khan competition for the most delicious, scenery-chewing Trek villain, that's another debate and another thread for another time.


----------



## Synthaholic

Grampa Murked U said:


> WillMunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillMunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> So is DS9 worth bothering with? I think I watched one or two episodes and never went back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.  I've watched the majority of it.  I would say it's a lot more "darkly ambitious" than Voyager.  A lot of episodes and characters are more mysterious, darker and more morally ambivalent & ambiguous than usual for Star Trek.  Like one of the greatest episodes in the franchise, "In the Pale Moonlight."  DS9's other strength is that for several seasons it had the recurring, most extravagant, deliciously scenery-chewing, fun-to-hate Trek villain of all time, the Cardassian Gul Dukat.  Yes, Dukat was a Khan-caliber Star Trek villain.
> 
> At any rate, if you check out several of the stronger, more famous eps. of DS9, you may find it growing on you quickly.  It's different from other Treks - but in an intelligent way.  Also it had TNG's Worf stationed there as a regular for a few seasons, to add to the fun and give it Klingon flavor.  There are some lousy eps. too (what Trek doesn't have them) so you have to sort the wheat from the chaff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is any of it in on ships or planets or is it all on the station?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Plenty of it is on ships and distant planets because the space station has several large, long-range shuttles called "runabouts" which the characters constantly use.  Then they also have that small, heavily-armored Federation warship called the _Defiant_   which they often used, often under Worf (my all-time fave Klingon, he truly made Klingon culture his own).  The space station itself was merely the central headquarters of the plots, but the plots often extended far beyond.  In some of the upper seasons, DS9 was also in the midst of some of Star Trek's greatest, most epic space battles - the Trek space equivalent of those giant Lord of the Rings battles. Or those b&w Victory at Sea live film footage of WWII Pacific battles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok I will check it out then. I just assumed it was a low production deal and confined to corridor & room shots. Samey scenery gets dull.
Click to expand...

The only episodes I didn’t like were the ones that centered on the Bajoran religious leaders, led by Louise Fletcher (Nurse Ratched from ‘One Flew Over The Cuckoo’s Nest’.


----------



## Synthaholic

Cool map


----------



## 2aguy

Sorry, Kirk is, was and always will be the greatest Star Ship captain in the whole history of time.....


----------



## WillMunny

2aguy said:


> Sorry, Kirk is, was and always will be the greatest Star Ship captain in the whole history of time.....



You'll get no argument from me, sir.  Kirk was always so much over-the-top fun, he could beat up multiple guys at once using bizarre moves that defy Newtonian physics.  Remember that episode when the Enterprise was accidentally sent back to the late '60s and it ended up with Kirk in that Air Force base beating up a room full of guys - by being a human bowling ball and launching himself as a physical missile, knocking them over like bowling pins?  It would be hard to pick out a funnier Star Trek fight.  Or that ep. when the Andorian traitor stabs Kirk and he still manages to bounce himself off the wall to be a "flying leg kick" projectile and knock the Andorian stabber out.


----------



## WillMunny

Now that I think of it, James T. Kirk was the only Star Trek icon so badass he could always knock someone out with one punch or a tiny little karate chop to the shoulder.  Holy shit, is there _anything_    Capt. Kirk couldn't do?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Just started Deep Space 9.

What the hell is with this 4:3 format??? Black bars on the left and right. Is the whole series like this? Looks terrible on a 4k screen


----------



## rightwinger

Bout time


----------



## WillMunny

Grampa Murked U said:


> Just started Deep Space 9.
> 
> What the hell is with this 4:3 format??? Black bars on the left and right. Is the whole series like this? Looks terrible on a 4k screen



I don't know, I always watched it on regular TV.  But the best seasons are roughly  3-6, the "Worf years."


----------



## WillMunny

The surprise conclusion of one of Star Trek's great villain acting scenes.  In DS9


----------



## saveliberty

Strongbow commercials not bringing in enough?


----------



## WillMunny

One of the greatest TNG episodes, the only episode that lets Deanna Troi really go nuts with her acting chops as a fiery, surgically-altered Romulan bureaucrat.  The Romulan commander herself was so slouch, either.  Acting-wise she was as rock-solid as Marina Sirtis......who, yes, looks even sexier as a Romulan.

I bring it up because the BBCrap just played this episode a few hours ago here and obviously it does stand out.


----------



## WillMunny

Even as a Kirk fan I'm such a wonderful stud, I'm throwing you Jean-Luc Picard fans a nice, delicious acting bone to chew on.  With the always amazing, epic character actor, David Warner.


----------



## Darkwind

WillHaftawaite said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillMunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> She was weak.  Picard was great, and Kirk is the standard by which all other Captains are measured.
> 
> 
> 
> I HATED her at first but grew to love the role she played. Especially the role where she welcomed 7 of 9! Meow!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The question is, who's hotter? 7 of 9, or T'Pol?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 7 of 9, of course, that goes without saying!  T'Pol's hair looked too tomboyish, even for a Vulcan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blaylock called it her Frankenstein hair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She looks better with long hair
Click to expand...

It is always a bit startling to see Jolene with long blond hair.  I'll just have to find a way to get used to it.


----------



## Darkwind

WillMunny said:


> Now that I think of it, James T. Kirk was the only Star Trek icon so badass he could always knock someone out with one punch or a tiny little karate chop to the shoulder.  Holy shit, is there _anything_    Capt. Kirk couldn't do?


Apparently, get a season 4.


----------



## Darkwind

Billy_Kinetta said:


> WillMunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why doesn't Patrick Stewart age? He could still easily pass as 55 or 75.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he must be part vampire!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was in "LIFEFORCE".  With hair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I remember that '80s movie Lifeforce!  I remember it was one of those movies that was so bizarre, it was fascinating to watch in its sheer whackiness.  Definitely one of those cheesy guilty-pleasure movies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Also had a well-built British chick that strolled naked through 3/4 of the film.
Click to expand...


----------



## toobfreak

Grampa Murked U said:


> Just started Deep Space 9.
> 
> What the hell is with this 4:3 format??? Black bars on the left and right. Is the whole series like this? Looks terrible on a 4k screen




It was all shot 4:3 aspect ratio because those series were all long before HDTV.  Best to leave it that way.  You can stretch it to 16:9 but it makes everyone look fat.  Just turn down the room light and pretend the TV is the old style.


----------



## Darkwind

I hate what CBS has done to the Star Trek image to be honest.  Instead of including some very talented creators, they sued them to keep them from getting their movie made instead of bringing them into the fold.

I really wanted to see that fanfic movie, "Axanar".  I think you can still get parts of it in, "_The Four Years War Part III: Prelude to Axanar".

It is a movie dealing with the first Klingon War and featured Garth of Izar who first came into the ST lexicon in "Whom Gods Destroy"  S3E14.

_


----------



## Synthaholic

WillMunny said:


> Great moment from Star Trek's greatest villain, Gul Dukat (DS9).  No, I don't intend this post to be a Dukat vs. Khan competition for the most delicious, scenery-chewing Trek villain, that's another debate and another thread for another time.


I like Gul Dukat but Commander Tomalok was also memorable:





He was played by Andreas Katsulas - the same guy who played the one-armed man in Harrison Ford’s ‘The Fugitive’:





And as G’kar on Babylon 5:


----------



## Synthaholic

WillMunny said:


> Even as a Kirk fan I'm such a wonderful stud, I'm throwing you Jean-Luc Picard fans a nice, delicious acting bone to chew on.  With the always amazing, epic character actor, David Warner.


Stewart, Warner, and Ian McKellen are all best buds in real life.


----------



## Synthaholic

Darkwind said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillMunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> I HATED her at first but grew to love the role she played. Especially the role where she welcomed 7 of 9! Meow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The question is, who's hotter? 7 of 9, or T'Pol?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 7 of 9, of course, that goes without saying!  T'Pol's hair looked too tomboyish, even for a Vulcan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blaylock called it her Frankenstein hair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She looks better with long hair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is always a bit startling to see Jolene with long blond hair.  I'll just have to find a way to get used to it.
Click to expand...

I recommend you just avoid looking at the hair. Train your gaze elsewhere. It works for me.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

I have watched 2 episodes of Deep Space 9.

The acting and directing is so awful I don't know if I can continue. Does it get better?


----------



## WillMunny

Grampa Murked U said:


> I have watched 2 episodes of Deep Space 9.
> 
> The acting and directing is so awful I don't know if I can continue. Does it get better?



Go to some of the Worf-heavy, VERY Klingon episodes in its upper seasons.  Or the episodes that feature scenery-chewing Cardassian actors (you can find the best eps. by looking at their plot sypnosis on IMDB.com).  Or the brilliantly done, hilariously amusing episode, "Trials and Tribbleations" in which they went back in time to the original episode "The Trouble With Tribbles."  Where they perfectly merged footage of the DS9 characters with the actual footage of that original episode so it's perfectly seamless.  Even if you don't like DS9 it's still one of the visually interesting, well-blended episodes of Star Trek you can imagine.  And just as funny.


----------



## Synthaholic

Just keep watching DS9. It gets better.  Although Avery Brooks' stilted delivery never gets better.  If you can't stand Quark, you won't like the series.  He's fairly prominent.  The wormhole is the center of the action more than the station.


----------



## sartre play

Be nice to see Stewart & star trek back, interesting  how some programs/movies never get old & others you cant figure out what you ever liked about them.


----------

